# What can we argue about now?



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

One of the reasons I actually stuck with APS since leaving Australia was because I actually LOVE the arguing here...

There's some really strong minded people out there and I totally respect their opinion (even if it is completely wrong).

Anyway - not through a lack of trying, I'd like to see a few more good arguments out there....

Clearly we've finished with god and noah's ark.... 

Homosexuality is a no go...

The hybrid argument is just plain boring now....

So... I say... I'm going to pick a fight... 

Just putting it out there... That's all... But to all you people that put your cups and glasses upside down in your pantry or cupboards, you're WRONG!

Put them in the right way up!


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 3, 2012)

Hahaha Paul


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 3, 2012)

having glasses upside down prevents dust and dead flies falling in them.


----------



## Boidae (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmm... I dunno man, I think everything's been done at one time or another on APS..

Perhaps we could argue about what to argue about next?


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 3, 2012)

But then you risk getting the rim of the glass dirty! What if someone hasnt wiped the shelf down properly???

Lol


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

either way you're getting mouse nuts by association in your mouth. whether it be from the mouse climbing on the right way up cup or the upside down cup being placed on a 'mouse path'. drink directly from the tap to alleviate the potential hazards around mouse balls in mouth syndrome. it also saves on accumulation of dirty dishes.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 3, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> But then you risk getting the rim of the glass dirty! What if someone hasnt wiped the shelf down properly???
> 
> Lol



You can't help stupidity...



Beard said:


> either way you're getting mouse nuts by association in your mouth. whether it be from the mouse climbing on the right way up cup or the upside down cup being placed on a 'mouse path'. drink directly from the tap to alleviate the potential hazards around mouse balls in mouth syndrome. it also saves on accumulation of dirty dishes.



Little suck on mouse balls never hurt anyone.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol!!!


----------



## Boidae (Apr 3, 2012)

Why are we talking about mouse balls?


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 3, 2012)

boidae said:


> Why are we talking about mouse balls?



Because Beard is a humour genius hahaha


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually think I've solved this argument... I've just invented the glass rack... It's like a wine rack, but for your glasses... 

The angle of the glass is too much for a mouse to rub its testicles on...

The unlikely angle of a dead fly flying into the glass.

The gravitational potential allows dust to fall freely from the rim...

No need to clean the rack, because you don't drink from the side of the glass (the rack will be made to suit each size of glass).

But... In the mean time - glasses go the RIGHT WAY UP!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 3, 2012)

Bout time someone made this thread, Partially why i stay on here, and the chat is fun to, lots of arguments in there


----------



## Wally (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't hear you man.....


----------



## Khagan (Apr 3, 2012)

The only logical solution to such a heated debate.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

Khagan said:


> The only logical solution to such a heated debate.



Logic fails you... Unless I buy a whole new set of art deco glassware... Not happening buddy... I'll drink my mouse balls before I replace my valuable 600mL glasses for this style...


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 3, 2012)

Smash all the glasses, flood the house and drink from the pools of muddy water that stagnate on the floor. That's what I do....


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds like the real problem here is the rodents running around our houses


I store them upside down...they just seem too sit better when stacked due to them flaring a bit at one end


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 3, 2012)

Random ideas:

Theory of Mind / Consciousness
War
Politics
Abortions
Evolution
Evolutionary Psychology
Free Will vs Determinism

There's a plethora of divisive topics out there ripe for the picking


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmmm how about we argue about banning trans Tasman migration.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm!, I've just been reading a thread from quite a few years ago. Wow I've written some crap over the years. Yeah alright, sit down.


----------



## hnn17 (Apr 3, 2012)

Should Australia become a republic ?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Hmmmm how about we argue about banning trans Tasman migration.



Then I would have been stuck in Australia... Nup.... I like to move


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Then I would have been stuck in Australia... Nup.... I like to move



But now that you are gone it might be a good time to shut the gate!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 3, 2012)

Fold or scrunch?


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 3, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Fold or scrunch?



Scrunch... you don't want anything soaking through the paper onto your hands! :shock:


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2012)

Capitolism... Man's way of sorting the smart people from the poor people.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 3, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Scrunch... you don't want anything soaking through the paper onto your hands! :shock:



What are you on about? I was talking about laundry 

Then again folding evens overall thickness, reducing the risk of 'thin patches' for fingers to poke through resulting in that *horrorface* moment.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I actually think I've solved this argument... I've just invented the glass rack... It's like a wine rack, but for your glasses...
> 
> The angle of the glass is too much for a mouse to rub its testicles on...
> 
> ...




I'm calling shenanigans on this one... somebody go and get a broom.

Slimy has a problem... get's a bunch of people brainstormin.... then come's up with the innovative solutions himself. SHENANIGANS 

Sounds like a marketing ploy to me  

How much for a set of the glass rack and don't forget my free steak knives with the order.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 3, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> What are you on about? I was talking about laundry
> 
> Then again folding evens overall thickness, reducing the risk of 'thin patches' for fingers to poke through resulting in that *horrorface* moment.



Lol, what would be worse, that, or this?


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 3, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I'm calling shenanigans on this one... somebody go and get a broom.
> 
> Slimy has a problem... get's a bunch of people brainstormin.... then come's up with the innovative solutions himself. SHENANIGANS
> 
> ...



Admit it: You just like saying 'shenanigans'. Then again who doesn't... SHENANIGANS! Shenanigans, shenanigans! What a fun word... 



Tahlia said:


> Lol, what would be worse, that, or this?



See thread: "What would Macgyver do?" I can't link to it, my computer would slip into a coma.


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

could always argue the myth of the female orgasm....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> could always argue the myth of the female orgasm....




Not a myth, they are real!!! ;p


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Not a myth, they are real!!! ;p


second that.... absolutely real


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Not a myth, they are real!!! ;p






hahaha. and how would you know....what makes you an authority on the subject


----------



## Khagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Seems like a conspiracy to me.. That's exactly what women wanting you to think the myth is real would say lol! =p


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> hahaha. and how would you know....what makes you an authority on the subject




My husband gives me the authority to say they exist!!! i have proven it hundreds of thousands of times!!!



Khagan said:


> Seems like a conspiracy to me.. That's exactly what women wanting you to think the myth is real would say lol! =p




Lol- women have learnt a long time ago that if a man cant do something, do it yourself... usually with excellent results


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Seems like a conspiracy to me.. That's exactly what women wanting you to think the myth is real would say lol! =p


One would think that Male's could tell they were real?


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

there's proof they don't  hundreds of thousand.....your legs wouldn't work. they'd be like limp bits of rubber 

sheer exaggeration that is


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> there's proof they don't  hundreds of thousand.....your legs wouldn't work. they'd be like limp bits of rubber
> 
> sheer exaggeration that is



Dunno bout rubber, but would agree on jelly for a few minutes after...


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll prove they don't.......Any 'volunteers' to prove me wrong


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

my standard comeback line for anyone asking for those sort of things: "only if my hubby can do you first!" lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha this is too funny a Man wanting to prove that they(female orgasms)are fake??? I would be farrr more impressed if they wanted to prove that they could "make" them real tee hee


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> could always argue the myth of the female orgasm....



These two scientist  discuss this very question....

[video=youtube_share;HhaFkmUaFdg]http://youtu.be/HhaFkmUaFdg[/video]


----------



## shell477 (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> either way you're getting mouse nuts by association in your mouth. whether it be from the mouse climbing on the right way up cup or the upside down cup being placed on a 'mouse path'. drink directly from the tap to alleviate the potential hazards around mouse balls in mouth syndrome. it also saves on accumulation of dirty dishes.



bahaha beard! your posts always amuse me! please dont ever leave


----------



## -Peter (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> there's proof they don't  hundreds of thousand.....your legs wouldn't work. they'd be like limp bits of rubber
> 
> sheer exaggeration that is



Not everyone does it standing up and then only sometimes...

Should there be a chicken on the egg board?


----------



## JackTar (Apr 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> The unlikely angle of a dead fly flying into the glass.



A dead fly can fly now? When did this happen?


----------



## Australis (Apr 3, 2012)

Revisit some of the classic APS debates... Breeders choice vs newspaper or handling with gloves or with out.. and the absolute classic debating the taxonomical classification and or natural history of carpet pythons in the north of coastal NSW.


----------



## JackTar (Apr 3, 2012)

Never mind arguing about whether or not female orgasms are real, how about we argue over why you would bother to fake something that no one cares whether or not you have.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 3, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Fold or scrunch?



Overhang or underhang?

Personally, I go for overhang. When the paper is hanging up and over like that, I feel like I can leverage it a bit easier.
In underhang situations, I don't feel like I have as much control over the unrolling of paper.


----------



## JackTar (Apr 3, 2012)

Everyone knows terrorists hang it under.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

JackTar said:


> A dead fly can fly now? When did this happen?



If a fly was flying and dying at the same time, so long it was flying in a direction and dying in that same direction it would continue in that direction... Newton's first law of motion dude.... 

Geeeez... No wonder our arguments fall so short on this forum... No one thinks outside the box....

PS - Scruncher - Surface area.... Need I say more???


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 3, 2012)

Overhang. Scrabbling under the roll for the edge is awful.

By the way guys; the fact that you've never _witnessed _a female orgasm is far from proof that they do not exist


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> If a fly was flying and dying at the same time, so long it was flying in a direction and dying in that same direction it would continue in that direction... Newton's first law of motion dude....
> 
> Geeeez... No wonder our arguments fall so short on this forum... No one thinks outside the box....
> 
> PS - Scruncher - Surface area.... Need I say more???



Pffft folder, maybe less surface area but much more contact area.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

JackTar said:


> Never mind arguing about whether or not female orgasms are real, how about we argue over why you would bother to fake something that no one cares whether or not you have.


Couldnt agree more lol because those that care know and do women really fake it? I would rather put the effort into the real thing? seriously, I dont converse with females often and couldnt imagine why they would fake "it" do they?


----------



## browny (Apr 3, 2012)

boidae said:


> Why are we talking about mouse balls?


because moth balls are boring....



slim6y said:


> The unlikely angle of a dead fly flying into the glass.
> !



a dead fly is able to still fly :shock:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Pffft folder, maybe less surface area but much more contact area.



Less contact the better.....

BTW - I have a real valid argument here (slightly off topic)

But (especially for males) do you wash your hands after going for a wee???

Ok... Here's my thing... 

My hands are often dirty... I'd sooner wash them before I touch my genitalia than wash them after touching my clean genitalia. 

Why would you wash your hands after?

I understand if you're not good at aiming and get your hand in the way - but really? Why would you wash your hands after??? Wash before dudes!! BEFORE!!!



browny said:


> a dead fly is able to still fly :shock:



Already answered this... So slow... 

Newton's first law of motion....


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Less contact the better.....
> 
> BTW - I have a real valid argument here (slightly off topic)
> 
> ...



When I work out in the bush, I'm generally a neither, my water is for drinking, not for washing before or after. besides, the washing the hands after debate, if it's clean enough for my girlfriends word that rhymes with south...........then I'm sure it doesn't matter not washing my hands after


----------



## browny (Apr 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Less contact the better.....
> 
> BTW - I have a real valid argument here (slightly off topic)
> 
> ...



I work with chemicals all day so I have no choice.....unless I want trace elements of class 5, class 8, class 6 chemicals (among others) going places you really don't want chemicals.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> When I work out in the bush, I'm generally a neither, my water is for drinking, not for washing before or after. besides, the washing the hands after debate, if it's clean enough for my girlfriends word that rhymes with south...........then I'm sure it doesn't matter not washing my hands after



I don't usually put my hands in my girlfriends rhymes with south... but if I did... I'd say I wouldn't need to wash them afterwards... After all I even let my dog lick my hands....

(ps - I know what you're talking about, I'm just being facetious - sorry).

BTW - you have a good point about camping...


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

holy *insert swear word* this thread almost made me laugh as much as the teen bitten by his python. 
how about this one: does being friends with benefits work for all involved 
can you stay friends with an ex/should you stay friends with an ex. 
go forth and ponder


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

being friends with exes is ok, until they start comparing how you were for each of them! Lol, my husband and my ex are best mates. The best man won....


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

i heard that about 50% of people hover when they take a crap instead of sitting down lol, i don't believe this, who the hell hover? lol:lol:


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> ! Lol, my husband and my ex are best mates. The best man won....



CUTE! hahah my ex compared me to his new gf ( we stayed friends-bigggg mistake) i was def the better one  hahahaha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

HEHEHHE, my ex hasnt had another girlfriend since me (7 years ago)... i may have ruined him! lol


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like its about to start in the decriminalisation thread :facepalm:


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

0_o


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hovering is for public toilets, or when your out bush and have to dig a hole in the ground...
Gee its good not having to sit down all the time!!! (thats a reference to being male not hovering LOL!)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> holy *insert swear word* this thread almost made me laugh as much as the teen bitten by his python.
> how about this one: does being friends with benefits work for all involved
> can you stay friends with an ex/should you stay friends with an ex.
> go forth and ponder


Hmmm I think if Kidz are involved you should definitely, I tried to stay friends with my first ex but he took the split too badly. I stayed friends with my current ex and now we are not ex's any-more lol



cma_369 said:


> Hovering is for public toilets, or when your out bush and have to dig a hole in the ground...
> Gee its good not having to sit down all the time!!! (thats a reference to being male not hovering LOL!)


The only time I dislike being a female is out fishing, I could definitely do with Male bits then lol and not having to hover


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hmmm I think if Kidz are involved you should definitely, I tried to stay friends with my first ex but he took the split too badly. I stayed friends with my current ex and now we are not ex's any-more lol




see im not so sure about the staying friends just for the kids...sometimes theres a reason that person is your ex. my parents do not get along at all and i think if they tried to stay friends it would have been detrimental. 
also thats cute about your current other half


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

I know some girls who climb up onto the seat and hover, because they
don't want their backside contaminated, weirdness!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I know some girls who climb up onto the seat and hover, because they
> don't want their backside contaminated, weirdness!



that just sounds super difficult and annoying....germs are a fact of life!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> see im not so sure about the staying friends just for the kids...sometimes theres a reason that person is your ex. my parents do not get along at all and i think if they tried to stay friends it would have been detrimental.
> also thats cute about your current other half


I agree to a point, if it is more detrimental to the kids being friends then no... but I feel in a lot of cases Dads can get left by the way side because they dont get along with the ex wife/Mother... I feel if there was more effort to be friendly(at least talking terms)then it would have to be better for the kids


----------



## browny (Apr 3, 2012)

plus they could have a foot slip in and how would they go for germs then............


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> I agree to a point, if it is more detrimental to the kids being friends then no... but I feel in a lot of cases Dads can get left by the way side because they dont get along with the ex wife/Mother... I feel if there was more effort to be friendly(at least talking terms)then it would have to be better for the kids



yep completely agree that some dads get the rough end of the stick and are more likely to be judged by the stigma of distant fathers then by their actual actions and feelings etc. 
when i was stuck up at the hospital with a mate a few weeks ago i heard the guy next to us on the phone with his ex desperately trying to get her to allow his twins a visit when he got out. he was meant to take them fishing or something but ended up being rushed in for emergency surgery, which apparently meant he had given up his right to see them. was very sad!


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I know some girls who climb up onto the seat and hover, because they
> don't want their backside contaminated, weirdness!


Like a chinamen!!!
If your are from a suburb with alot of asians, no doubt you have seen the "sit don't squat signs.... first time i seen them i was like wah:? then lol'd



pretzels said:


> yep completely agree that some dads get the rough end of the stick and are more likely to be judged by the stigma of distant fathers then by their actual actions and feelings etc.
> when i was stuck up at the hospital with a mate a few weeks ago i heard the guy next to us on the phone with his ex desperately trying to get her to allow his twins a visit when he got out. he was meant to take them fishing or something but ended up being rushed in for emergency surgery, which apparently meant he had given up his right to see them. was very sad!


When i was in hospital last week, i met a very dedicated father who shared the room with me. he used to live down in albury with his missus and 2 kids and when they split up she done the runner up the central coast in nsw, he was forced to spend over 24 hrs driving every weekend just so he could be with his daughters every weekend, eventually made the move up to be closer...
Sad part is his daughters want to live with him and his new gf, but he knows there is no chance of that happening unless the kids are in direct danger by their mothe r


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> i heard that about 50% of people hover when they take a crap instead of sitting down lol, i don't believe this, who the hell hover? lol:lol:




Lol, i used to be a security guard for a large bank in parramatta, one of my jobs of a night was to check the toilets were empty... I quite ofeten used to find footprints on the toilet seats... felt pretty stuoid when i asked my boss why this was.....


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> When i was in hospital last week, i met a very dedicated father who shared the room with me. he used to live down in albury with his missus and 2 kids and when they split up she done the runner up the central coast in nsw, he was forced to spend over 24 hrs driving every weekend just so he could be with his daughters every weekend, eventually made the move up to be closer...
> Sad part is his daughters want to live with him and his new gf, but he knows there is no chance of that happening unless the kids are in direct danger by their mothe r




that is incredibly sad to hear. i dont understand how someone wouldnt want both parents involved in their kids lives.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Lol, i used to be a security guard for a large bank in parramatta, one of my jobs of a night was to check the toilets were empty... I quite ofeten used to find footprints on the toilet seats... felt pretty stuoid when i asked my boss why this was.....



There used to be a travel warning advising not to do it in some countries due to the high incidence
of inferior porcelain, the toilets could break in half leaving some horendous injuries.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> that is incredibly sad to hear. i dont understand how someone wouldnt want both parents involved in their kids lives.



In some cases its just maliciousness, in others there is good reason.... There is always 2 sides to every story!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

how about this for a topic TEENAGE PREGNANCY? 
hahaha so this topic has been the discussion of many family dinners mainly because of where i worked ( program to encourage teen mums back into an education) . i know the girls were always judged extremely harsh. i my self have gotten many lectures from those of the...older...generation when iv taken my cousins and niece out and about. im 21 my youngest cousin turns 6 in august and i had her with me 90% of the time so people assumed i was her mum. i still get the looks and stuff yelled me when i have my 6.5 month old niece with me...mainly because apparently i look like im 15......


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 3, 2012)

i met the ex when she dropped the kids off............:shock:
The father had planned a pretty big she bang for one of the girls birthdays, he even invited their mother as you do, she couldn't be assed going. even though this bloke was desperatly trying to get the docs to release him for 4 hours so he can spend time at the party....
He ended up postponing it


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> In some cases its just maliciousness, in others there is good reason.... There is always 2 sides to every story!



***unless there was a legit reason haha my bad. got distracted by the fact that apparently there is a brothel on the sunshine coast 0_o creepyyyyy


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 3, 2012)

No i think you are wrong theres 2!!!!!!:shock:
it is my belief that they are not creepy:evil:
C'mon lets get an arguement going people!!!!!!!


----------



## browny (Apr 3, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> Like a chinamen!!!
> When i was in hospital last week, i met a very dedicated father who shared the room with me. he used to live down in albury with his missus and 2 kids and when they split up she done the runner up the central coast in nsw, he was forced to spend over 24 hrs driving every weekend just so he could be with his daughters every weekend, eventually made the move up to be closer...
> Sad part is his daughters want to live with him and his new gf, but he knows there is no chance of that happening unless the kids are in direct danger by their mothe r



this is unfortunately quite common, however there is something being done about this and the children can nowadays choose from as early as 10 depending on circumstances, mental state and maturity of the children involved, so much gets taken into consideration all the other parent has to do is speak to a good lawyer and go from there. it's a lot more for the kids health and well being and the 'system' as a whole is so much more friendly than it used to be

*btw good lawyer meaning worth their salt not purely a high hourly rate, there are some good guys/gals out there


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 3, 2012)

No need to argue, what about some stunning facts?
I'll go first.

Mexican and Spanish are the same languages.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> i met the ex when she dropped the kids off............:shock:
> The father had planned a pretty big she bang for one of the girls birthdays, he even invited their mother as you do, she couldn't be assed going. even though this bloke was desperatly trying to get the docs to release him for 4 hours so he can spend time at the party....
> He ended up postponing it


sounds like a bit of a tard... 

also one brother??? huhhhhhh


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Lol, i used to be a security guard for a large bank in parramatta, one of my jobs of a night was to check the toilets were empty... I quite ofeten used to find footprints on the toilet seats... felt pretty stuoid when i asked my boss why this was.....



public toilets and camping is understandable but the 50% im talkin about are people in their own homes lol can you believe that, and this was on a radio station a while back and a lot of hoverers called up and even the host was a hoverera!!! lol i have a friend that also hovers haha i was speechless i thought everyone sat for a crap on their own toilet!!!:lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> i met the ex when she dropped the kids off............:shock:
> The father had planned a pretty big she bang for one of the girls birthdays, he even invited their mother as you do, she couldn't be assed going. even though this bloke was desperatly trying to get the docs to release him for 4 hours so he can spend time at the party....
> He ended up postponing it




I didnt mean the guy you knew, juswt meant in general.... There are alot of douchebag mpthers and fathers out there taking advantage and using the system in their favour for their own personal "gain"... Oftern without a thought of what will ahppen to their children now and in the future....

It also means that kids that really need the attention of DOCS miss out and fly under the radar, until something horrific happens to them.


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> No need to argue, what about some stunning facts?
> 
> hovering was a stunning fact coz i was stund at the time!!! lol


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

It also means that kids that really need the attention of DOCS miss out and fly under the radar, until something horrific happens to them

OMG docs and childrens services on the coast annoy me sooooooooo much. iv seen so many children that need to be taken off their parents and they are left to be abused or neglected. and iv seen brand new hour old babies being taken off their mothers simply because of the mothers age. iv lost almost all faith in that system


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> ***unless there was a legit reason haha my bad. got distracted by the fact that apparently there is a brothel on the sunshine coast 0_o creepyyyyy


I think brothels are a great service, my cousin was an escort for about 15 years she used to get $1000 for an evening she tried retiring after a decade, she worked in the reception area for about 12 months but decided she missed the work so went back to escorting


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

ugh no pweese!!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> ugh no pweese!!!!


Ohh it isnt for every-one and I agree they should be away from schools etc but I do feel they offer a great service for those who need them, Male and Female


----------



## FAY (Apr 3, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> But now that you are gone it might be a good time to shut the gate!



Bhahahahahahahahaha you tell 'em luv!!!


----------



## browny (Apr 3, 2012)

not the girls usually stereo-typed for the job eh crystal just like strippers sorry....dancers, I briefly drove for a stripper company few years back now and they are so happy to have a normal conversation and most purely putting themselves through uni and it really is easy money so I can see why so many choose to do it.


----------



## JungleManSam (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the age old question whether men are the superior gender will spark a little bit of controversy.....


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> I think the age old question whether men are the superior gender will spark a little bit of controversy.....


no controvery, clearly woman are the better gender...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

browny said:


> not the girls usually stereo-typed for the job eh crystal just like strippers sorry....dancers, I briefly drove for a stripper company few years back now and they are so happy to have a normal conversation and most purely putting themselves through uni and it really is easy money so I can see why so many choose to do it.


I couldnt do either job, but I dont judge those who do as long as they do it by free choice not through an addictive(drug)choice. I believe that many a Man has been less lonely due to these Ladies. I have far more respect for them then those who give favors to all and asunder for nothing. Although I think the term easy money is not fair  maybe they need to up their game a bit PMSL.....


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't believe Pretzel is 21 and is astounded that there are brothels (yes more than one) on the G/C


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

taking this from the other thread its better here!

What are your thoughts on legalising cannabis, i think we should!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I can't believe Pretzel is 21 and is astounded that there are brothels (yes more than one) on the G/C



how awkward i live on the sunshine coast??? hahahahaha

lol well iv never needed one before and dont know anyone who has so why would i know about them?  
AND im totally almost 22 hahahaha



mo-deville said:


> taking this from the other thread its better here!
> 
> What are your thoughts on legalising cannabis, i think we should!



yeah no. if it was meant to be legal it would be by now


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah no. if it was meant to be legal it would be by now[/QUOTE]

it is decriminalised in some states, all states would be better!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

nah nah nah nah. why cant people be satisfied with booze! my brother smokes the 'harmless' weed and its screwed him up heaps. and its screwed up his mates. and iv known people who have done it for years and its just sad watching how much they have deteriorated. 
it might start with 'harmless' weed but doesnt mean its going to stop there. what would be next to be legalised......


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Overhang. Scrabbling under the roll for the edge is awful.
> 
> By the way guys; the fact that you've never _witnessed _a female orgasm is far from proof that they do not exist




i thought i witnesses one once. then i realised it was 13 sneezes and loss of blader control. in hindsight it makes sence. it was in woolies and that would be an odd place.


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> nah nah nah nah. why cant people be satisfied with booze! my brother smokes the 'harmless' weed and its screwed him up heaps. and its screwed up his mates. and iv known people who have done it for years and its just sad watching how much they have deteriorated.
> it might start with 'harmless' weed but doesnt mean its going to stop there. what would be next to be legalised......



c'mon alcohol is far far worse than cannabis with violence, money and health.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

worse money wise really? cuz it costs me $4 for a bottle of wine ( yeah classy stuff i know ) and im pretty sure i can get wayyy more drunk on that one bottle then you can on $4 worth of cannabis. maybe if your into the expensive stuff but seeing as how im a struggling uni student i just get drunk el cheapo. 
also in my circle of friends i havent seen anyone get violent on alcohol alone there has always been other influences involved. again i live a fairly sheltered life on the coast so this is purely just my opinion..


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> holy *insert swear word* this thread almost made me laugh
> how about this one: does being friends with benefits work for all involved



what benefits are you thinking of though? borrowing my mates boat? that'd work for me.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> what benefits are you thinking of though? borrowing my mates boat? that'd work for me.


unless i can borrow the boat also then its a crap deal


----------



## hurcorh (Apr 3, 2012)

i think most people would be surprised at the amount of brothels there are around Australia and how close they may be to where you live, shop and hang around. I work in oil and gas so everyone out here knows a few different spots they like to go. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> unless i can borrow the boat also then its a crap deal



but what are the benefits of lending you my mates boat?


----------



## Wrightpython (Apr 3, 2012)

Why cant we argue about homosexuals and the legalities of buggery in todays society as it is still against the law in the commonwealth of Australia and as such certain members of parliament etc are breaking the law. 
To start the argument Buggery and homosexuality is not natural and therfore is wrong in the eyes of christianity (not that i am one) and also it is immoral. Two people of the same sex should not be allowed to have children as the parents by many doctors admission have a mental problem which has caused there homosexuality and are therefore unfit to be parents. They should also not allowed to be married, marriage is a religious engagement between two people of opposite sex, call it something different. They should not be called Gay, Gay is a happy word, i would like to call myself happy and gay every now and then but i cant, since when does a $%#^ up the @$$ make you happy and Gay. To clarify im am not being homo phobic i have a few Homosexual friends and acquaintances they are all nice people but what they do at night and sometimes during the day is wrong. 

Let the arguing and comments come forth for this i cant wait.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> but what are the benefits of lending you my mates boat?


id have a boat to go fishing....der....


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 3, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> taking this from the other thread its better here!
> 
> What are your thoughts on legalising cannabis, i think we should!



You beat me to it... I was going to say: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/lower-scale-drugs-decriminalised-184013/ <---- this'll do!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> id have a boat to go fishing....der....



HA HA HA ha ha haha ah ah eh...............*sigh


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 3, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Why cant we argue about homosexuals and the legalities of buggery in todays society as it is still against the law in the commonwealth of Australia and as such certain members of parliament etc are breaking the law.
> To start the argument Buggery and homosexuality is not natural and therfore is wrong in the eyes of christianity (not that i am one) and also it is immoral. Two people of the same sex should not be allowed to have children as the parents by many doctors admission have a mental problem which has caused there homosexuality and are therefore unfit to be parents. They should also not allowed to be married, marriage is a religious engagement between two people of opposite sex, call it something different. They should not be called Gay, Gay is a happy word, i would like to call myself happy and gay every now and then but i cant, since when does a $%#^ up the @$$ make you happy and Gay. To clarify im am not being homo phobic i have a few Homosexual friends and acquaintances they are all nice people but what they do at night and sometimes during the day is wrong.
> 
> Let the arguing and comments come forth for this i cant wait.



WOW :shock:


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

i think someone has been dipping into the decriminalised cookie jar.


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 3, 2012)

man im suppose to be studying but instead im here looking for a laugh!!!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> man im suppose to be studying but instead im here looking for a laugh!!!



same! 2 essays and soo many labs to catch up on before thursday...but these threads are much more interesting!


----------



## Beard (Apr 3, 2012)

How about the pros and cons of mullets and bogan rats tails.

Cons.

you look like a fool.

pros.

can't think of any.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 3, 2012)

Cons:
Everything about them.

Pros:
They do make a person immediately identifiable as an idiot.


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 4, 2012)

pretzels said:


> same! 2 essays and soo many labs to catch up on before thursday...but these threads are much more interesting!



i got lab in the morning, damn APS and its addictive ways and awsome people!!!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 4, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> i got lab in the morning, damn APS and its addictive ways and awsome people!!!


i had labs this morning and considering im meant to be on hols i was less then impressed to be up before 10am. what uni do you go to and what are you studying?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Rat tails are handy for easy capture.


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Rat tails are handy for easy capture.



I forgot they make playing 'spot the junkie' easier too.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Really? All the junkies I know just have lank dirty non-descript hair? No styling up happening?



Ohhh, I see where I went wrong there I considered a rat tail styling up, my bad.


----------



## Mo Deville (Apr 4, 2012)

pretzels said:


> i had labs this morning and considering im meant to be on hols i was less then impressed to be up before 10am. what uni do you go to and what are you studying?



Griffith, science majoring in ecology and conservation how about urself?


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

oh yeah. the junkies down here are trendy.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Beard said:


> oh yeah. the junkies down here are trendy.



Our junkies have just as much style as yours and probably much better looking.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 4, 2012)

USC bachelor of nursing science.


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Our junkies have just as much style as yours and probably much better looking.



probably are. our junkies are still down with the 90's, wearing bum bags and parachute pants. silly burgers. parachute pants won't stop them from falling when they drop from an od.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooh, that fashion hasn't made it up here. I guess parachute material would be a tad
sweaty.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 4, 2012)

We could always get into the "most venomous snake" debates again  Everyone seemed to enjoy those!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh wow, I pass out early one night and the thread takes off without me. Here goes...
FWB/Friends with exes: Can't, too vengeful  and friends with benefits never worked out for me, I found the guys too clingy. What part of 'just for fun' did they never understand? Here's me thinking it would be easy as every man I've ever spoken to pine for the 'no strings' relationship. Not so simple...
As far as 'for the kids' goes, it's marvellous if it would work out, but that's a tricky one considering what I've witnessed with my sister. You don't want me to go there. It also ties in with decriminalising drugs. When you've witnessed the effects of cannibis psychosis for yourself it's not something you want to comment about with people who believe it's harmless. Personally I do believe it's harmless _in moderation_ like everything else, but not many people in my experience are able to moderate their intake very well after a certain point, and that's where it goes downhill.
Beard, about the 13 sneezes and loss of bladder control: PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That is all.
Mullets and rats tails? They still go down in my hometown apparently, I still point and laugh.
What did I miss... OH hovering: I can't hover, I've five foot nothing and toilets are made for tall people. I'm lucky if my feet touch the floor half the time  So no hovering for me unless I'm going au naturale, but I've found most people don't appreciate the mess in their bathrooms afterward so I've stopped all that. Even in the garden can cause a bit of controversy...
Have I missed anything? If I have I'm either ignoring it or it didn't catch my eye.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2012)

I miss the gay marriage thread... it was just getting interesting!


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 4, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I miss the gay marriage thread... it was just getting interesting!



Me too... I even woke up early to check that thread, only to find it missing. Haha!


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 4, 2012)

can people even argue against cannabis anymore? google is your friend


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Me too... I even woke up early to check that thread, only to find it missing. Haha!



Hey, don't you go bringing up that stuff in my thread thank you very much. This is a non-gender non-sexual orientation thread.... Now get back in the kitchen - your time on Facebook and APS is up....

There - I said it - but you were all thinking it... Right???


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 4, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Hey, don't you go bringing up that stuff in my thread thank you very much. This is a non-gender non-sexual orientation thread.... Now get back in the kitchen - your time on Facebook and APS is up....
> 
> There - I said it - but you were all thinking it... Right???



Oh son, we all know women rule the world (even from the kitchen), we just allow men to think they do because we have no need for an ego  that's just how talented and multi-tasking we can be!!


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Oh son, we all know women rule the world (even from the kitchen), we just allow men to think they do because we have no need for an ego  that's just how talented and multi-tasking we can be!!



It gives them something to feel good about while we do all the REAL work


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> It gives them something to feel good about while we do all the REAL work



Like what? Attempt to debunk the myth of Female Orgasm while killing kittens


----------



## Wally (Apr 4, 2012)

Now we're cooking.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Now we're cooking.



Well you might be - clearly you wear the skirt in that relationship.... (I always thought this was the case too)


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Now we're cooking.



Cooking the makings of a closed thread me thinks


----------



## Wally (Apr 4, 2012)

Beard said:


> Cooking the makings of a closed thread me thinks



I'm not quite there yet..... a little more.....


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 4, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> I'm not quite there yet..... a little more.....



Bring it, I have no problems cooking and APS! I can do more than one thing at a time, something no man I know can do! 

I have been told (by a man) that men have box brains... All little boxes in there (some may have many, some not) BUT, they can only deal with the one that's at the front! I now check with my husband before telling him anything important with 'hunny... Which box is at the front at the moment?'


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> men have box brains...




What sort of 'box' are you talking about? Did you just bring this into the gutter ?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2012)

Me have box brain.....

Who cares if the box fakes it....


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2012)

Beard said:


> Like what? Attempt to debunk the myth of Female Orgasm while killing kittens



Or BY killing kttens....


....Too far?


----------



## Khagan (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn cat haters.


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 4, 2012)

Beard said:


> What sort of 'box' are you talking about? Did you just bring this into the gutter ?



Haha! Not I, but you certainly managed to yet again 

Men definitely can't deal with more than one of those boxes.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Haha! Not I, but you certainly managed to yet again
> 
> Men definitely can't deal with more than one of those boxes.


specially if they think they are "fake" rofl too funny


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

I never said fake. I said mythical. Like unicorns and gremlins and 'goblins'


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 4, 2012)

Not a myth, but can be fake 

Sometimes if the lad is trying really hard but just not getting there (we don't want to crush his self esteem) or if he is just really bad and you've had enough, lol. 

What else can warrant a fake one ladies?


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> What else can warrant a fake one ladies?





Thirteen sneezes and loss of bladder control, as previously stated


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Not a myth, but can be fake
> 
> Sometimes if the lad is trying really hard but just not getting there (we don't want to crush his self esteem) or if he is just really bad and you've had enough, lol.
> 
> What else can warrant a fake one ladies?


Uhmmm I havent had to, I would feel silly trying I spose lol


----------



## Megzz (Apr 4, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Not a myth, but can be fake
> 
> Sometimes if the lad is trying really hard but just not getting there (we don't want to crush his self esteem)


Agreed.



sunny_girl said:


> or if he is just really bad and you've had enough, lol.


No. In this case they deserve to know they're a failure.


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 4, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Uhmmm I havent had to, I would feel silly trying I spose lol



I've had to a couple of times but I got some practice at faking it on stage at a man power concert :shock: 



Megzz said:


> No. In this case they deserve to know they're a failure.



Hmmm your probably right, its not much help for the next girlfriend but sometimes it's not worth listening to their petty excuses...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 4, 2012)

slim6y said:


> One of the reasons I actually stuck with APS since leaving Australia was because I actually LOVE the arguing here...
> 
> There's some really strong minded people out there and I totally respect their opinion (even if it is completely wrong).
> 
> ...



Sorry Slim but... :facepalm: I mean seriously, do you LIKE cockroach excrement in you creaming soda or what? I prefer my coffee in the morning, white, half a sugar, and no poop thanks.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Sorry Slim but... :facepalm: I mean seriously, do you LIKE cockroach excrement in you creaming soda or what? I prefer my coffee in the morning, white, half a sugar, and no poop thanks.



Too cold for cockroaches down here mate... However, if I was to ever drink creaming soda, I'd like that pink goodness to have a bit of a savoury flavour - so cockroach excrement could be the goer.....

Mugs though - they have handles... and god invented handle hooks... and unless Newton's first law of motion is acting in a such a way that a fly can do its business in your mugs, then you're just damned unlucky... But should be thankful you're pouring boiling water into the mug.

If I was you, to be on the safe side, pour the boiling water over the rim splashing it around the sides of the mug - just to make sure... This is the reason I always boil two cups in the jug even if I'm only after one cup in the morning!

(safety in numbers)


----------



## channi (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a much higher chance of a roach pooping on the shelf than climbing a slippery glass/mug to poop, ergo (i learnt this word from the young ones) you risk coating your glass/mug rim in poopy pellets each time you put it upside down....I don't know if this point has been made already as I couldn't be bothered to read the thread.. just saying.


----------



## Morgana (Apr 5, 2012)

"The unlikely angle of a dead fly flying into the glass."


Flying dead flies???? EVERYBODY knows that can only happen during a Zombie apocolypse......so don't be so silly.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2012)

Morgana said:


> "The unlikely angle of a dead fly flying into the glass."
> 
> 
> Flying dead flies???? EVERYBODY knows that can only happen during a Zombie apocolypse......so don't be so silly.



Newton's first law still works even in a zombie world... You can't beat physics even if you can live after death!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 6, 2012)

I put my glasses the wrong way up because I don't want a dusty drink or to find dead cockroaches in the bottom of them.



zaphyrr said:


> But then you risk getting the rim of the glass dirty! What if someone hasnt wiped the shelf down properly???
> 
> Lol



Then that means you haven't cleaned the shelf.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 6, 2012)

You clearly are going to loose them all since you are now a New Zealander you point is thus moot.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2012)

bk201 said:


> You clearly are going to loose them all since you are now a New Zealander you point is thus moot.



I was always a New Zealander.....

What is 'them' that I am going to loose? (arguments??)


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, how about... eugenics! That one's always a hit at parties! For example, I could dredge up an airtight case for eugenics from the "macroevolution" thread alone! The thread about the alligator and pitbull would have also sufficed. 

I await your counter Slim!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Ok, how about... eugenics! That one's always a hit at parties! For example, I could dredge up an airtight case for eugenics from the "macroevolution" thread alone! The thread about the alligator and pitbull would have also sufficed.
> 
> I await your counter Slim!



Geeeee - why not pick something I give a carp about (spelling error intentional)..... 

Right... Does eugenics solve the case of which way I put my glasses up in the cupboard (which incidentally is the correct way regardless of the eugenics debate)?

I am a genetically superior being - I suffer no allergies and I put my glasses in the cupboard up the right way... Superior....


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 6, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I am a genetically superior being - I suffer no allergies and I put my glasses in the cupboard up the right way... Superior....



Tomato sauce... In the cupboard or the fridge?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 6, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Geeeee - why not pick something I give a carp about (spelling error intentional).....
> 
> Right... Does eugenics solve the case of which way I put my glasses up in the cupboard (which incidentally is the correct way regardless of the eugenics debate)?
> 
> I am a genetically superior being - I suffer no allergies and I put my glasses in the cupboard up the right way... Superior....



Lol, sorry amigo, you lost the cup debate with those damn zombie houseflies!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Tomato sauce... In the cupboard or the fridge?



Fridge - but it doesn't matter.... Because I prefer chilli sauce 



Snake_Whisperer said:


> Lol, sorry amigo, you lost the cup debate with those damn zombie houseflies!



Did I loose it because there are zombie flies or loose it because there aren't? I'm not seeing this... Clearly a glass has a bottom which it so politely stands on. The glass anterior is designed to support its mass and the mass of any volume of liquid that the container (glass) can hold. It supports its own mass comfortably. 

My household, I use large amounts of glasses as I like to drink lots. They never sit in the cupboard for long enough to accumulate mouse testicles, flies or roaches (not to mention the distinct lack of all three in my house)... Therefore... Unless zombie flies actually exist, then I think I have awarded myself the grand prize - it is better to store your glasses in their factory preset condition of upright....

As for eugenics - I stand by my superiority (with no complex).


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope. I'm taking the spiritual high road with this arguement now and going with the creationist style LALALAIAMNOTLISTENINGLALALA!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Nope. I'm taking the spiritual high road with this arguement now and going with the creationist style LALALAIAMNOTLISTENINGLALALA!



Do creationists not have space bars on their keyboards? Is that how we can tell a creationist?

So... tell me Mr Creationist... On board Noah's Ark (I admit, I am not sure exactly if all creationists believe in Noah's Ark, but I am going to try with this), when Noah took on board ALL of the animals in pairs, including dinosaurs, which then mysteriously got wiped out just a few short years after the flood, so, on board this HUGE ark, made of wood, carrying every known animal to man... On board this huge ark with pastures and fields of green to feed the sheep and cows and all other ruminants and foragers... With enough ants to keep the thorny devils happy.. On boards this ark with a tall room for the giraffes and a wallowing room for the hippos. On board this ark with termite mounds and treated wood (to stop the termites from eating through the ark). On board this ark with his wife and how many brothers? I really can't remember....

But... On board this ark that Noah and his family built to save all the animals on this planet (thank you Noah...) - On this ark... 

What way did Noah put his glasses?

I BET the right way up!


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 7, 2012)

Slim6y, All of gods creatures are a bunch of inbreds. 
Did Noah keep several thosand cattle aboard to feed the carnivores? Or did he encourage all the herbivores to breed on the ship so their offspring would feed the carnivores?
This is the new debate/argument.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Slim6y, All of gods creatures are a bunch of inbreds.
> Did Noah keep several thosand cattle aboard to feed the carnivores? Or did he encourage all the herbivores to breed on the ship so their offspring would feed the carnivores?
> This is the new debate/argument.



They only had to survive for (I honestly can't remember the exact days) around 400 days or so....

I mean, surely a cheetah and a lion could survive quite happily on stuffed mushrooms and feta... (they had goats on board). 

I gave up meat once....

Worst two days of my life.....


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay, lets go with that vegetarians for over a year. What about when the animals were finally released on dry land? Open slather to all carnivores, and mass exctintion? Talk about throwing the whole mass exctintion caused by a meteor out the window.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Okay, lets go with that vegetarians for over a year. What about when the animals were finally released on dry land? Open slather to all carnivores, and mass exctintion? Talk about throwing the whole mass exctintion caused by a meteor out the window.



So that's what happened to the dinosaurs.... 

Well, apart from the animals that required 18 months to gestate, many would have had calves, kids, puppies, kittens, snakelets, signets, ducklings, gooselings, cubs, larvae, fowls, chicks, fawns, list goes on and on....

Please Jeffa... Give us a hard one to answer... (wait, who's side am I on anyway? I don't believe in Noah's Ark.. but if I did, he'd put his glasses the right way up in the Ark's cupboards)


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 7, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Do creationists not have space bars on their keyboards? Is that how we can tell a creationist?
> 
> So... tell me Mr Creationist... On board Noah's Ark (I admit, I am not sure exactly if all creationists believe in Noah's Ark, but I am going to try with this), when Noah took on board ALL of the animals in pairs, including dinosaurs, which then mysteriously got wiped out just a few short years after the flood, so, on board this HUGE ark, made of wood, carrying every known animal to man... On board this huge ark with pastures and fields of green to feed the sheep and cows and all other ruminants and foragers... With enough ants to keep the thorny devils happy.. On boards this ark with a tall room for the giraffes and a wallowing room for the hippos. On board this ark with termite mounds and treated wood (to stop the termites from eating through the ark). On board this ark with his wife and how many brothers? I really can't remember....
> 
> ...



No, space bars are forbidden by divine mandate. As for the glasses.... he would be stupid to put them any way but upside down with all of those bugs and little birds around!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> No, space bars are forbidden by divine mandate. As for the glasses.... he would be stupid to put them any way but upside down with all of those bugs and little birds around!



But only two of each... So long he had a fly screen.....


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 7, 2012)

slim6y said:


> But only two of each... So long he had a fly screen.....



Glass was probaly not invented back then. More likely a pottery cup. Even then he most likely drank straight from the goat or cow.
Slipping guys.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 7, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I was always a New Zealander.....
> 
> What is 'them' that I am going to loose? (arguments??)



I had a 'Flight of the Valkyries' moment in my mind just then. Slim's avatar, garbed in black with silver fern, unleashing a swarm of 'arguments' (represented as little black balls with bat wings and spindly clawed arms).... Da dada DA da, da dada DA da....
It just goes to show. Use of the word 'thus' does not constitute full comprehension of the English language, a now dying art...
Debate(s): Has incorrect speech evolved to the point where it demands it's own title? Can we now consider proper use of the English language to be obsolete as few seem to use it? 
Also...
Which way up to colloquial speakers keep their cups? Do they even call them cups or is 'cups' a euphemism for something else? It's hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> I had a 'Flight of the Valkyries' moment in my mind just then. Slim's avatar, garbed in black with silver fern, unleashing a swarm of 'arguments' (represented as little black balls with bat wings and spindly clawed arms).... Da dada DA da, da dada DA da....
> It just goes to show. Use of the word 'thus' does not constitute full comprehension of the English language, a now dying art...
> Debate(s): Has incorrect speech evolved to the point where it demands* it's *own title? Can we now consider proper use of the English language to be obsolete as few seem to use it?
> Also...
> Which way up to colloquial speakers keep their cups? Do they even call them cups or is 'cups' a euphemism for something else? It's hard to keep up sometimes.



And when will the correct use of an apostrophe happen?

The world is going to end on December 21st 2012 - so get your apostrophes correct before the end of the world!

I miss the English language


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 7, 2012)

Good point; darn those rogue ap'ostro'phe's 
Although "it's own title" is indicating possession, and I was under the impression that an apostrophe was appropriate in that particular circumstance?
I'm tired and fluey, allow me some wiggle-room


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

It's is it is...

That's all I know... I'm not very possessive so I don't know when else to use apostrophes...


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 7, 2012)

I do miss seeing your posts slim6y. always entertaining. In the spirit of this thread I just enjoyed very thoroughly our last 6 months of daylight savings! Do they practise this magnificent sun-worship ritual in the land of the kiwi? If so, I insist that you admit to enjoying it!

Fight started... (your wrong)


With much *insert preferred verb here* as always. 

Sye


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

it's YOU'RE wrong... GEEEBUS!!

I can't get into an argument with an Aussie who can't even spell good (hehe).

But alas... my love of hating daylight savings has just come to an end... That is, daylight savings ended last weekend thankfully... Now I can go to bed at the time god made and get up the time that god made... not some crack pot MP who thinks they control time....

My curtains and furniture have faded terribly with the extra hour of sun... What's worse, I am much further south than you are and hence the sun stays up even longer in winter... The sun would have set by 9:30(ish) if we didn't put our clocks forward, instead... 10:30 I was still out walking my dog... YAAAAARG!! 

Daylight savings is stupid... Made by stupid people who are pig arrogant and want to have control over the one thing that can't be controlled... 

Time - it's something you can't earn... You can never get it back (except at the end of daylight savings, but then you should have never lost it either)... You can't make it, nor destroy it - the amount of time in the universe is fixed and can not be changed... 

But we try....


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 7, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Really? All the junkies I know
> .


so you know a few junkies then huh?.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2012)

One of my favourite arguments of all time on APS was in regards to fluoridation in our water and letting our snakes drink that water... Best argument ever...

In fact, here's the thread that spawned one of my favourite arguments... The lethal paranoia of the anti-halogen squad!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...sion-42/flouride-town-water-ok-snakes-133215/


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 7, 2012)

When will the kiwi's learn to say their little "i" properly. 

This thread is funny. Almost spoil it if I set an argument topic about how people choose to buy certain reptiles from where they get them? If someone sells something for $50 cheaper than Jo BLo down the road, would you go for the cheaper one or would you honour Jo Blo with the $50 he deserves for the time and effort he has put in to raising his reptiles and educating you on what you are buying before you buy it.


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 7, 2012)

> If someone sells something for $50 cheaper than Jo BLo down the road, would you go for the cheaper one or would you honour Jo Blo with the $50 he deserves for the time and effort he has put in to raising his reptiles and educating you on what you are buying before you buy it.


Not enough info to go on. Has Jo Blo helped me in the past? Has Jo Blo helped me with this particular snake? The default answer for me would be to go with the $50 cheaper one, unless I've got a reason not to. You assume the guy selling his snake for cheaper doesn't deserve money for the time and effort he's put in to raising his reptiles and educating you.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 8, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> When will the kiwi's learn to say their little "i" properly.
> 
> This thread is funny. Almost spoil it if I set an argument topic about how people choose to buy certain reptiles from where they get them? If someone sells something for $50 cheaper than Jo BLo down the road, would you go for the cheaper one or would you honour Jo Blo with the $50 he deserves for the time and effort he has put in to raising his reptiles and educating you on what you are buying before you buy it.



You pick whichever one has the better quality animals . $50 isn't a big difference if you're going to get a better looking animal.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 8, 2012)

You don't want to argue! Besides, everyone reckons you arent any good at argueing anyway coz you are always wrong anyway hehehehehe just what I heard :lol:

Besides, seems like your glass is only half full :lol:


I only read the first page of the thread (so far) sorry if any of this has been done already hehehehehe


----------



## jacks-pythons (Apr 8, 2012)

why dont we argue about who turned cats and dogs against each other. i think it was the easter bunny as he was a prey item for both. just tryin to make it easier on himself. damn you easter bunny, damn you.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 8, 2012)

slim6y said:


> it's YOU'RE wrong... GEEEBUS!!
> 
> I can't get into an argument with an Aussie who can't even spell good (hehe).
> 
> ...



But time is a concepted created by people. So we can control it. THUS, I hereby declare that the time is now purple o'clock. And everyone who disagrees is so wrong they're a redneck.



Nathan_T said:


> Not enough info to go on. Has Jo Blo helped me in the past? Has Jo Blo helped me with this particular snake? The default answer for me would be to go with the $50 cheaper one, unless I've got a reason not to. You assume the guy selling his snake for cheaper doesn't deserve money for the time and effort he's put in to raising his reptiles and educating you.



And in the true spririt of this thread, you're wrong. It is IMPLIED that "someone" is selling snakes of lesser quality, not ASSUMED.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 8, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> But time is a concepted created by people. So we can control it. THUS, I hereby declare that the time is now purple o'clock. And everyone who disagrees is so wrong they're a redneck.



I often thought that telling the time from an analogue clock was so difficult for so many to learn. I picked it up easily, but I am a genius. However, many school children (and even some adults) find it very difficult to tell the time from an analogue clock (or watch).

So I have invented a clock (or watch) that has the same numbers on it. But instead of the riddle that is the small hand and the big hand - this clock (or watch) only has a big hand on it. And instead of just numbers 1 - 12 it has the letters ish next to each number...

1ish... 2ish.... 3ish... 4ish... 5ish... and so on...


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 8, 2012)

My mother passed this on to me the other day and it gave me a bit of a giggle, you guys reminded me:
Response of a Native American upon having daylight savings explained...
"Only a white man would think he can cut a foot off one end of a blanket, sew it onto the other end and think that he has more blanket."
The blanket part pretty much sums up my thoughts on daylight savings. My kids don't know it's an hour earlier, but now the clock tells me they're waking me up at 5am instead of 6am. I wonder if I put the clock forward three hours so it looks like I'm waking up at 9am will I feel a little more refreshed? Kind of like a time placebo... yay! Sleep-in!



disintegratus said:


> And in the true spririt of this thread, you're wrong. It is IMPLIED that "someone" is selling snakes of lesser quality, not ASSUMED.



Implications lead to assumptions, which lead to misunderstandings, which lead to furtive glances, nervous giggles, and avoidance


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 8, 2012)

slim6y said:


> 1ish... 2ish.... 3ish... 4ish... 5ish... and so on...



I like that, but sometimes I prefer this one:


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> You don't want to argue! Besides, everyone reckons you arent any good at argueing anyway coz you are always wrong anyway hehehehehe just what I heard :lol:
> 
> Besides, seems like your glass is only half full :lol:
> 
> ...



Oh thank you for that. Even strangers tell me I'm wrong :lol: haha, but you are right, I don't want to argue. Was just contibuting to the thread.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 8, 2012)

Brilliant Tahlia; I need to show this to a friend of mine who kicks herself for clock-watching through labour  She'll get a good giggle out of it!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2012)

How about the different colours in our snakes rodents...... when I had my pet store I had customers who are colour-picky. "My snake only eats white rats" "My cat eats rats but only likes black ones". I am not exaggerating. And at other pet stores recently I overheard customers talking to the the workers and commented how they liked that all the rats are white. It looks yucky when you have different coloured ones all mixed together. Just the one colour looks much better. Did anyone ever think to ask the snake what s/he might like? My snakes say "Who cares, just give me the bloody thing"


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 8, 2012)

White ones are the best.... coz you can spray them any colour (with those temp hair colour sprays).... if they are hooded or patchy, the colour isnt even. You can also brush black hair dye on like zebra stripes, paint them like a tiger, colour them for your fave footy team etc

I think I might go and paint one repsol colours and number 27 on it, coz Casey is racing soon .... go casey!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 9, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> You can also brush black hair dye on like zebra stripes, paint them like a tiger,



Excellent call. My childreni loves playing 'Anaconda', he gets all excited when I hold out the brown ones and call them capybara. Now we can branch out to 'African Rock Python'


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey.... your bad! you are supposed to be argueing ^ :facepalm:


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 9, 2012)

I hate summer and summer sucks but I don't have to defend anything I say cause it's an opinion I can also be grammatically incorrect cause school is for losers and gremmer natzis!1!!1






*Spoiler (highlight):* If it's not defined in the dictionary as what I say, your point is invalid.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2012)

The natzis lost the war tho... So really natzis are the losers.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 9, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Hey.... your bad! you are supposed to be argueing ^ :facepalm:



To concur is allowable in an argument, otherwise there is no point to argument, thereby degrading it to the point where it becomes a flaming row.
An argument is a debate, and a debate is discussion. When one does not give ground, however small, no discussion is in fact occuring; simply two people (or more) just listening to themselves speak


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> To concur is allowable in an argument, otherwise there is no point to argument, thereby degrading it to the point where it becomes a flaming row.
> An argument is a debate, and a debate is discussion. When one does not give ground, however small, no discussion is in fact occuring; simply two people (or more) just listening to themselves speak



Because there are so many people on this forum any argument turns into a mass debate!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 9, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Because there are so many people on this forum any argument turns into a mass debate!



A mass debate or a brawl? Either way it's rather good fun. It just depends on whether I bring a supply of biscuits and tea/coffee/beer, or a supply of jelly and foam bats.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2012)

I like a mass debate from time to time.... 

When I played rugby (years ago) the crowd would all call out "slim is a flanker, slim is a flanker..."

I always found that a bit odd, because I was a winger....


----------



## damian83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Slim6y, All of gods creatures are a bunch of inbreds.
> Did Noah keep several thosand cattle aboard to feed the carnivores? Or did he encourage all the herbivores to breed on the ship so their offspring would feed the carnivores?
> This is the new debate/argument.




then they all got scurvey and died........... so it didnt matter how many animals they had on board



slim6y said:


> Fridge - but it doesn't matter.... Because I prefer chilli sauce
> QUOTE]
> ditto wife says fridge i say cupboard same as honey


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 9, 2012)

I say honey in the cupboard. it goes too hard and separates when in the fridge. I also prefer my tomato and BBQ sauce in the cupboard rather than the fridge, too.


----------



## jaredbandt (Apr 9, 2012)

should u put the toilet seat up or down ??????


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 9, 2012)

I want the lid closed


----------



## jaredbandt (Apr 9, 2012)

but when u need to chuck a piss you need to lift the bastard up. 

the awkward moment in the middle of the night when u forgot to lift the toilet seat up


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 9, 2012)

jaredbandt said:


> should u put the toilet seat up or down ??????





The correct answer to this is...........take the bloody seat off, she can't whinge, it's not up, it's not down.
He can't whinge it's not down.
Both make sacrifices.
But at the end of the day, he spends less time sitting there reading, cos it's uncomfortable.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 9, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> I want the lid closed



Then we would piss on it in the dark and spray the back and te wall. Now would putting the seat down when you go, or would you rather clean it up. I know I would not clean it up if someone left it down in the dark.
Or maybe at night men should sit to piss so as not to miss.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 11, 2012)

why wouldn't you turn the light on when you go to the toilet? I hate peeing in the dark, it's just wierd.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 11, 2012)

I figure...
women always need to sit down,
men need to sit down half the time,

meaning...more often than not, the toilet seat is needed down...so, put the seat down!


----------



## Erebos (Apr 11, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I figure...
> women always need to sit down,
> men need to sit down half the time,
> 
> meaning...more often than not, the toilet seat is needed down...so, put the seat down!



What if I like to play with the seat? I like it up so at night time I don't have to think about it pluss if have to poo it's once a day where I wee like 8 times a day


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 11, 2012)

Erebos said:


> What if I like to play with the seat? I like it up so at night time I don't have to think about it pluss if have to poo it's once a day where I wee like 8 times a day
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



...well....I like you so you can get away with it. 
But...I haven't had this issue with you yet anyway hahaha


I don't really care as long as the toilet is clean. Two seconds either way lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> ...well....I like you so you can get away with it.
> But...I haven't had this issue with you yet anyway hahaha
> 
> 
> I don't really care as long as the toilet is clean. Two seconds either way lol



One of the ways to help keep the toilet clean is (requires seat in upright position) to stand, aim and 'fire' at any dirt stuck on the rim or bowl. Basically, you putting the seat down only discourages this service from taking action.

Seat up. Pure and simple...

Noah always had the seat up!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2012)

slim6y said:


> One of the ways to help keep the toilet clean is (requires seat in upright position) to stand, aim and 'fire' at any dirt stuck on the rim or bowl. Basically, you putting the seat down only discourages this service from taking action.
> 
> Seat up. Pure and simple...
> 
> Noah always had the seat up!



That made me throw up a little. Oh the images. :/


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2012)

akarsha said:


> That made me throw up a little. Oh the images. :/



So you'd prefer to put your hands down there??? 

No, now that's disgusting!


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 12, 2012)

There's an issue here Slim...in my opinion...Noah never existed lol...and even if he did, this sort of plumbing didn't back then haha

You're out numbered in your house by women...so...toilet seat down!


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 12, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> why wouldn't you turn the light on when you go to the toilet? I hate peeing in the dark, it's just wierd.



Its exciting, like an adventure...is the lid up or down, will you hit or miss....no one will ever know...until the morning!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a nightlight plugged in, in the bathroom. Just enough light at night time without having to blind myself with the blaring ceiling light


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 12, 2012)

y dnt u do yor fanci bran-lojic thin nd ague bout y i don gone faled yr 8 engrish?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2012)

where's don gone?


----------



## Erebos (Apr 12, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> y dnt u do yor fanci bran-lojic thin nd ague bout y i don gone faled yr 8 engrish?



Whaaaa?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I figure...
> women always need to sit down,
> men need to sit down half the time,
> 
> meaning...more often than not, the toilet seat is needed down...so, put the seat down!


 
ok, HOWEVER remember that 50% of people hover when they go to the toilet. so if the hovering person is the guy then the toilet seat will be up whenever the guy goes to the toilet and it will be down whenever the girl goes to the toilet. meaning the toilet seat will be up 50-50

but if it is the girl who is the hoverer then the toilet seat will be up whenever the girl goes to the toilet and whenever the guy pees. so the toilet seat will be up 75-25.

in conclusion the toilet seat should remain upright as it benifits the hovering girl, the hovering guy and the peeing girl. where as the down toilet seat only benifits the non-hovering girl and the pooing guy.

also its more likely that it'll be the girl who hovers and not the guy because guys are tougher =P


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 12, 2012)

Curious about where you got that statistic from...

I also don't see how an upright toilet seat benefits a "hovering" girl? assuming we're at home, which is the only place leaving the seat up or down matters, since public toilets are divided...why is your toilet so dirty you don't want to sit on it? That sounds like a wholllle other issue 


And in the public domain, of you want to hover so as not to dirty ya booty...how is putting your hands on the seat to lift it any better


----------



## Erebos (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got what hovering was hahahahahaha 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Curious about where you got that statistic from...
> 
> I also don't see how an upright toilet seat benefits a "hovering" girl? assuming we're at home, which is the only place leaving the seat up or down matters, since public toilets are divided...why is your toilet so dirty you don't want to sit on it? That sounds like a wholllle other issue
> 
> ...



i got those statistics from an earlier post in this thread



mo-deville said:


> i heard that about 50% of people hover when they take a crap instead of sitting down lol, i don't believe this, who the hell hover? lol:lol:



it benifits the hovering girl the same way it benifits a peeing guy, larger target area. also i didn't say that I hover. just said that people do.
as for the public area i would say use a stick..?


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 12, 2012)

...solids can't quite...travel...the same as pee lol, so a larger target area isnt needed.

Maybe I'll just silicon the toilet seat down if it ever becomes an issue...


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Maybe I'll just silicon the toilet seat down.



lol i don't think i would be very happy about this if i was your other half... i might just "accedently" start missing and "forgetting" to clean it up. :lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 12, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> lol i don't think i would be very happy about this if i was your other half... i might just "accedently" start missing and "forgetting" to clean it up. :lol:



He'd be sucked in 'cause it's his house hahaha 

No but he's good. Lol 



I think his and her bathrooms are the way to go if it's an issue. One gets the ensuite, one the regular bathroom lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 12, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> y dnt u do yor fanci bran-lojic thin nd ague bout y i don gone faled yr 8 engrish?



Had to be bias; the teacher never liked your haircut


----------



## Erebos (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> He'd be sucked in 'cause it's his house hahaha
> 
> No but he's good. Lol
> 
> ...



Haha im good disagree seat up for me but I place it down when I'm done. Coz I don't clean my skidis lol <====joke!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## damian83 (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I figure...
> women always need to sit down,
> men need to sit down half the time,
> 
> meaning...more often than not, the toilet seat is needed down...so, put the seat down!



Maybe in my house with 3 girls but what bout slides with 3 boys? Then your theory might be a tad blown outta the water



vampstorso said:


> ...solids can't quite...travel...the same as pee lol, so a larger target area isnt needed.
> 
> Maybe I'll just silicon the toilet seat down if it ever becomes an issue...



Unless you stand up on the seat and play battleship lol



mysnakesau said:


> I want the lid closed




So blokes like me spray all over the wall?



Erebos said:


> What if I like to play with the seat? I like it up so at night time I don't have to think about it pluss if have to poo it's once a day where I wee like 8 times a day
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton




Brenton do you like playing with 'IT' or the toilet seat 

Well hasnt this arguement been flushed down the gurgler......


----------



## Erebos (Apr 12, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Brenton do you like playing with 'IT' or the toilet seat
> 
> Well hasnt this arguement been flushed down the gurgler......




Ummmmmm  use your imagination haha (no comment) it was a joke referring to the seat in general. 



Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 13, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Haha im good disagree seat up for me but I place it down when I'm done. Coz I don't clean my skidis lol <====joke!
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Haha ya are good. 



damian83 said:


> Maybe in my house with 3 girls but what bout slides with 3 boys? Then your theory might be a tad blown outta the water
> 
> Well hasnt this arguement been flushed down the gurgler......



Yes, it would be...but I don't feel I'll be living with three boys anytime soon to have to worry haha


Guess, as usual, this debate is all relative in thst sense lol 



Agreed...I'm up for a new topic


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 13, 2012)

is facebook a waste of time? :shock:


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 13, 2012)

Definately!^ I was on facebook for one day! Then I had people (women) asking.... "who is such and such??! Where do you know her from??!!"  Wow, talk about having to think fast! (and remember what I had said) :shock:

So I got off there real quick, I'll give you the drum! All those social sites that add your entire contact list.... and send messages to everyone saying "Ratbag wants to chat to you on .... whatever social media" even to ex's.... people who I hate thier guts.... people I dont remember who they are!.... Pfft... PASS 

Then the garbage people have on facebook.... "Geez, I just popped a huge zit on my nose! shoulda seen the crud on the mirror?" or " just had a poop" or "my nose is itchy" pfft.......


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 14, 2012)

I just really can't be bothered, and I'm sure I've had a rant about how awful facebook is at some point, so:

*Insert long-winded anti-facebook rant that attributes crumbling societal values almost entirely to popular social media here*


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 14, 2012)

I know.... lets argue about global warming 

I reckon its just a natural cycle from ice ages to warm ages.... hehehehehe

We humans are giving it a hand along, but one decent volcano going off (no humans involved) can cause more global warming than humans can? Bush fires can cause it (smoke/haze) Its just another way for gubiments to get more cash out of us!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I know.... lets argue about global warming
> 
> I reckon its just a natural cycle from ice ages to warm ages.... hehehehehe
> 
> We humans are giving it a hand along, but one decent volcano going off (no humans involved) can cause more global warming than humans can? Bush fires can cause it (smoke/haze) Its just another way for gubiments to get more cash out of us!



You're so 2000s... Global warming was last decade.... Climate change.... Climate change CRB! 

There's a good reason why it's climate change and not global warming... The reason being - now the world doesn't actually have to get 'warmer' it could in-fact, due to (let's say water evaporation) cause a cooling effect....

But I don't care either way... I'm going to let my kids kids deal with it!


----------



## markannab (Apr 17, 2012)

Regardless of legality, cost, etc., is it *ethical* to drop live food into your snake enclosure?


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 17, 2012)

markannab said:


> Regardless of legality, cost, etc., is it *ethical* to drop live food into your snake enclosure?


I will give my 2 cents.Well I think its cruel to the prey animal, yes its natural for snakes,but its unnessecery for a captive(pet) snake to kill its own food.also,if the snake isn't interested the rodents can and will damage the snake if they can and most responsible keepers wouldn't risk injuries to their animals,vet bills are expensive. and if your interest is just monetary the animal is less valuable with blemishes.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 17, 2012)

I did it many years ago when I didnt know I had to have a license to keep reptiles(snakes)..... But these were wild caught and were used to having live prey, I didnt enjoy it I actually hated it so I used to get my first husband to kill them(dont ask how) So now in the present I wouldnt dream of doing it unless it was the last course of action to get my snake to eat. It is purely selfish reasons for me. I hate watching the death of the mouse/rat by the snake, I would hate for my snake to get injured....


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 17, 2012)

In the wild snakes have the element of suprise and therefore prolly less exposed to potential injury. Cornered rats can be pretty volatile... I wouldnt like to feed live rats unless last resort so my snakes dont get any injury.

So, I dont think it is unethical.... just risky. after all, if you ask the rat whether he would rather be gassed, smashed, his neck snapped.... or take his chances with the snake.... I bet the rat would choose to take on the snake. (mine wouldnt, they would ask whats to eat) hehehehehe


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> In the wild snakes have the element of suprise and therefore prolly less exposed to potential injury. Cornered rats can be pretty volatile... I wouldnt like to feed live rats unless last resort so my snakes dont get any injury.
> 
> So, I dont think it is unethical.... just risky. after all, if you ask the rat whether he would rather be gassed, smashed, his neck snapped.... or take his chances with the snake.... I bet the rat would choose to take on the snake. (mine wouldnt, they would ask whats to eat) hehehehehe



A famous quote from APS in the 80s... No wait... It was 2009... But it felt like the 80s...

(Not sure I can quote it word for word though)

"In the wild snakes get hit by cars. I'm not about to drive my car through my snake enclosure" (ollie, are you still around? changed name?)

One theory I have come up with (as far as live prey is concerned) is something you also brought up here... The chance to survive.

I think the way we kill our very own meals by stunning them then the bolt through the brain is far more cruel... Why? Because you took away the last right for that animal to fight for its life! It doesn't matter it wasn't going to win - the chance to fight for the life is all that matters...

So, gassing rats in my humble opinion is as cruel... Smashing them, cracking their neck etc - fair chance...

Maybe you'll slip... Miss... Their tail might break off... They can scamper... run free... fight... It's unfair (with your size advantage) but it's far more fair than sending them to a nazi concentration camp and gassing!


----------



## damian83 (Apr 18, 2012)

slim6y said:


> A famous quote from APS in the 80s... No wait... It was 2009... But it felt like the 80s...
> 
> (Not sure I can quote it word for word though)
> 
> ...




lol the landlord might not like me driving through his house here......

your pretty right a split second crack over a bar would be more humane than slowly suffocating(or falling asleep peacefully as some would say)


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2012)

slim6y said:


> One of the reasons I actually stuck with APS since leaving Australia was because I actually LOVE the arguing here...
> 
> There's some really strong minded people out there and I totally respect their opinion (even if it is completely wrong).
> 
> ...



how about instead of everyone arguing on APS, everyone try to help each other and be nice to each other for a change?? 
that would be so different and really a good thing


----------



## Erebos (Apr 18, 2012)

Colin said:


> how about instead of everyone arguing on APS, everyone try to help each other and be nice to each other for a change??
> that would be so different and really a good thing



Let's face it Colin that's never going to happen. One can only hope!  


And cups up? Are you crazy what about the dust. Do you wash your glasses before use? Maybe if you have 1 glass that's fine me personally I just drink from the bottle. Much more friendly! 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Arguing is way more fun.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2012)

Colin said:


> how about instead of everyone arguing on APS, everyone try to help each other and be nice to each other for a change??
> that would be so different and really a good thing



We all get along just fine - look at this thread for instance... Even though it's targeted at arguing - no one here has been infracted (yet)... Have they? _not yet but I haven't bothered to look through it.. threads like this are why people say APS has gone downhill 

_We are just one big happy (argumentative) family! _yeah right_


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 18, 2012)

Great thread, I'm having lots of laughs 

Sorry to be so slow, but being a nerd, and perverted, I had to respond to this one. 



newtolovingsnake said:


> My husband gives me the authority to say they exist!!! i have proven it hundreds of thousands of times!!!



You're 32 years old. Assuming you had your first at 12 and have been at it every single day since then, and by 'hundreds of thousands' you mean only 200,000, that's an *average* of about 30 per day for 20 solid years. Unrealistic? Nah, women never exaggerate!

Nice job


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 18, 2012)

who creates the worst "music", justin beiber or one direction? (i've got the radio on...)


----------



## Megzz (Apr 18, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> Great You're 32 years old. Assuming you had your first at 12 and have been at it every single day since then, and by 'hundreds of thousands' you mean only 200,000, that's an *average* of about 30 per day for 20 solid years. Unrealistic? Nah, women never exaggerate!
> 
> Nice job


... I cannot believe you actually did the math!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 18, 2012)

Megzz said:


> ... I cannot believe you actually did the math!



It took less time than it took you to make that post. 20*365 is about 7,000. 200,000/7000 is about 30. Just ballpark estimates, which is all that's relevant since we're making assumptions about when she started and what "hundreds of thousands" meant. Realistically, she probably started later, and "hundreds of thousands" usually means more than 200,000, so we could assume it was actually more like 200-500 per day, with thousands on some days (allowing for days off or slow days when sick etc.). Of course, I'm not throwing in the realistic 'she is full of $#!T 'cause she is female' allowance, which probably means she has still not had her first. In fact, the 'female orgasm is a myth' crowd should probably use her post as evidence.

My favourite trivial argument is about dim sims. Is the stuff on the outside pasta or pastry?


----------



## Megzz (Apr 18, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> It took less time than it took you to make that post. 20*365 is about 7,000. 200,000/7000 is about 30. Just ballpark estimates, which is all that's relevant since we're making assumptions about when she started and what "hundreds of thousands" meant. Realistically, she probably started later, and "hundreds of thousands" usually means more than 200,000, so we could assume it was actually more like 200-500 per day, with thousands on some days (allowing for days off or slow days when sick etc.). Of course, I'm not throwing in the realistic 'she is full of $#!T 'cause she is female' allowance, which probably means she has still not had her first. In fact, the 'female orgasm is a myth' crowd should probably use her post as evidence.
> 
> My favourite trivial argument is about dim sims. Is the stuff on the outside pasta or pastry?


Wow... just... wow.

And its pasta.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 18, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> It took less time than it took you to make that post. 20*365 is about 7,000. 200,000/7000 is about 30. Just ballpark estimates, which is all that's relevant since we're making assumptions about when she started and what "hundreds of thousands" meant. Realistically, she probably started later, and "hundreds of thousands" usually means more than 200,000, so we could assume it was actually more like 200-500 per day, with thousands on some days (allowing for days off or slow days when sick etc.). Of course, I'm not throwing in the realistic 'she is full of $#!T 'cause she is female' allowance, which probably means she has still not had her first. In fact, the 'female orgasm is a myth' crowd should probably use her post as evidence.
> 
> My favourite trivial argument is about dim sims. Is the stuff on the outside pasta or pastry?



I think your brain is too fast for my head....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2012)

I absolutely dislike B/S so I will not say I have had hundreds and thousands(NTLS was probably just tired of trying to defend her UFO's) of ha ha ha ha UFO's(Unique Female Orgasm) BUT I will say they are very real and I have had enough to know lol, perhaps some people maybe a tad confused as to "what" they are actually like? seeing as it is an all age forum I wont go into detail. However if you have been watching too many/not enough adult films you may have unrealistic ideas or thoughts on the UFO.... Dont worry NTLS we and our spouses know the truth  along with lots of happy women.... Here is a good way to tell those who do and those who dont, if you have a really sour female bet she has never had a UFO if you know a really happy female you can bet they have frequent UFO's lol


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 18, 2012)

It's okay, Crystal, I don't think anyone here is actually serious about saying they're mythical


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> It's okay, Crystal, I don't think anyone here is actually serious about saying they're mythical


Thats a huge relief...... I had not noticed this part of the thread still going lol I was thinking about all those poor people NOT KNOWING and I wasnt sure if myth busters would look into it(not literally  ) I can go back to annoying my child now


----------



## Mayo (Apr 18, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I think your brain is too fast for my head....



HHmmmmmm so I comment on that statement and get banned again hhmmmmmm
I'll leave it for someone else this time


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2012)

Recipe for Wonton wrappers... 

1 egg
3/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 to 1/2 cup water, as needed
Extra flour as needed

Recipe for pasta:

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 pinch salt
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup milk
1 tablespoon butter

So - No... It's not pasta... Butter and milk being the difference....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Recipe for Wonton wrappers...
> 
> 1 egg
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> ...


ha ha ha you never cease to amaze me with what you actually know, your like a typing how to book


----------



## Megzz (Apr 18, 2012)

slim6y said:


> So - No... It's not pasta... Butter and milk being the difference....


Never eaten them in my life. Was just guessing based on how they look.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Wow... just... wow.
> 
> And its pasta.




Ohhhh.... pasta! whew.....some friends in Cabramatta told me they were alsation scrotums.... :shock: and silly me, I believed them! :facepalm: :lol:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 19, 2012)

Removed by Joshie


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha I do prove it


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 19, 2012)

*offended*

Removed...


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Pretty sure those kinda posts aren't allowed on this forum.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Pretty sure those kinda posts aren't allowed on this forum.



Stand back, you're getting in the way of science!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> To us.


Cant JA the fun police have arrived 8)
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey crystal if you wanna prove it then go right ahead lol!

And I ain't the fun police, I have heaps of science DVDs!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Pretty sure those kinda posts aren't allowed on this forum.


Thank you, I will take this under advisement and will now cease this wicked folly. You are a pillar of the forum 



akarsha said:


> Hey crystal if you wanna prove it then go right ahead lol!


Ohhh not in public I am very shy :shock: pmsl


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

We have already gone over this at the start of the thread. Its not a myth, its just something that most men (and some women) find very difficult to achieve.... but then again, as the old saying goes, if you want a jon done properly do it yourself


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 19, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> I will give my 2 cents.Well I think its cruel to the prey animal, yes its natural for snakes,but ........



......in the wild they aren't locked in boxes to fight to the death as they would be in captivity.



newtolovingsnake said:


> .....but then again, as the old saying goes, if you want a jon done properly do it yourself



I thought it was JOB, not JON, unless of course that was intended to name someone


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Hey crystal if you wanna prove it then go right ahead lol!
> 
> And I ain't the fun police, I have heaps of science DVDs!


The fun police would be.... errr well fun lol(I am visualizing lol specially with the socks on lol)



mysnakesau said:


> ......in the wild they aren't locked in boxes to fight to the death as they would be in captivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was JOB, not JON, unless of course that was intended to name someone


ha ha ha Jon Jack Jerry who cares about the name at the time


----------



## MA15plus (Apr 19, 2012)

My god I love science, I can't get enough of science, I watch science all the time on the Internet, at home , at work, I used to love science at school ! My science teacher was amazing


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> We have already gone over this at the start of the thread. Its not a myth, its just something that most men (and some women) find very difficult to achieve.... but then again, as the old saying goes, *if you want a jon done properly* do it yourself



I never want a jon done properly.... So I always get someone else to do my jons for me.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Pretty sure those kinda posts aren't allowed on this forum.




I'll remove them then, I'm not here to offend.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I never want a jon done properly.... So I always get someone else to do my jons for me.



PMSL!!! I will edit now... havent had enough caffeine and cant think yet, let alone type!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

Can somebody please abbreviate this 19 page thread, I'd like to get involved :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Hey crystal if you wanna prove it then go right ahead lol!
> 
> And I ain't the fun police, I have heaps of science DVDs!



When you say 'science' DVDs what type of science are we talking here?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

The same science as MA15+. I also cannot get enough.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> The same science as MA15+. I also cannot get enough.



You need the R18 stuff if you want to learn anything... Anything at all!

BTW - don't think this is outside of the educational realm either:

Teacher under fire for showing 'porn' in classroom - Life & Style - NZ Herald News

"A university public health professor in the United States has had to defend her curriculum after a student complained she showed a pornographic film in class."


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Can somebody please abbreviate this 19 page thread, I'd like to get involved :lol:



Of course you would


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Can somebody please abbreviate this 19 page thread, I'd like to get involved :lol:



Glasses go right way up

Female orgasms are fake

Meh... that's enough to get you started....


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

Fake???? OMG when did this happen??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Fake???? OMG when did this happen??



Probably while you were otherwise occupied! lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

Hubby was reading over my shoulder earlier and was amazed there were not more females defending the UFO he thinks we are letting the Men get away with too much  He was also surprised I was so very "modest in my opinions" I had to explain this is an all age forum lol


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Probably while you were otherwise occupied! lol




....well if it did happen my eyes were closed 

Is that UFO as in Unidentifiable Female Orgasm?


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

I find that a good discussion / argument can always come from the simple topic of my families and 1000's of other aussies and 100,000's worldwide-- Naturism --
It is an interesting thing to chat about for many reasons , lets see how it goes


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

hmmmm, im all for being naked, but pretty sure that the whole world doesnt want to see my fatness on full display, so ill stick to showing of my good biits, and walking around naked at home


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm constantly trying to show off my good bits ...but I don't think my missus agrees


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

i got my good bits all coloured in trying to get hubby to have a look! lolz... No i get random guys walking up the street saying "nice t*ts, ooops sorry i mean tatts"... LOL, i really dont know what i expected people to do....


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, you gotta live a little :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i got my good bits all coloured in trying to get hubby to have a look! lolz... No i get random guys walking up the street saying "nice t*ts, ooops sorry i mean tatts"... LOL, i really dont know what i expected people to do....



there are a lot of nudists with tatts and lots with pierceings , its interesting because some are placed in areas that just start a conversation , we were in sa last year and a young man
(30's) had about 1kg of stainless hanging of his genitals and all the older folk (60'sand more ) wanted to do was talk about it . but most tatted nudists just wear them like jewelery .my wife and I have no tatts or body pierceings (total nudists) :lol: and i dont think the children want any either -- having seen a few in their time!

and its not just about showing off your good bits ( and as you would imagine your good bits might not be all that attractive to every one). I get naked because its more comfortable , not to be looked at because i aint no oil painting


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

A kilo of stainless steel would be a little hard to explain at the airport I'd imagine :lol: "It's errr...in my luggage....MY LUGGAGE!"


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

he could HANG his luggage from it !!!:shock:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I'm constantly trying to show off my good bits ...but I don't think my missus agrees



Does that depend on who you are nude around??


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep :lol: Nothing I like better than yelling out "Good morning Australia" flinging the curtains open and standing in the nick on the balcony of the unit I've just rented on the Broadbeach esplanade. She doesn't approve for some reason


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> there are a lot of nudists with tatts and lots with pierceings , its interesting because some are placed in areas that just start a conversation , we were in sa last year and a young man
> (30's) had about 1kg of stainless hanging of his genitals *Bahahahaha! I really dont think i could keep a straight face at that! its definitely one way to make your bits look bigger.* and all the older folk (60'sand more ) wanted to do was talk about it . but most tatted nudists just wear them like jewelery .my wife and I have no tatts or body pierceings (total nudists) :lol: and i dont think the children want any either -- having seen a few in their time!
> 
> and its not just about showing off your good bits ( and as you would imagine your good bits might not be all that attractive to every one). I get naked because its more comfortable , not to be looked at because i aint no oil painting* It is much more comfortable being naked, but it must involve some level of self confidence as well. Its one thing to get naked in the privacy of your own home, but I (and I am in no way saying I dont approve of what you do- i think its awesome) just cant imagine walking up to someone totally naked and saying 'Hi I am Sarah". lol... Just my own insecurities though.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like a man after my own heart :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Sounds like a man after my own heart :lol: :lol:




I have often thought that when reading your comments actually... Neither of you take life to seriously and have fun! I like it...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> ....well if it did happen my eyes were closed
> 
> Is that UFO as in Unidentifiable Female Orgasm?


Dohhhh noooooo U= unique, F= Female, 0= 0oooooo in a good way


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

[
* It is much more comfortable being naked, but it must involve some level of self confidence as well. Its one thing to get naked in the privacy of your own home, but I (and I am in no way saying I dont approve of what you do- i think its awesome) just cant imagine walking up to someone totally naked and saying 'Hi I am Sarah". lol... Just my own insecurities though.[*/QUOTE]


I have been comfy within myself for ever -- as a two yr old i would remove my spedos as soon as they got wet much to the disgust of out elderly neighbours ,It did take a few years to get my wife to go to a nudist beach but nudity was not on her mind . the first time we told her parents all the usual ?? s came out --group s#x arousal , so that sort of attitude was not helping my wife . it took 5 yrs of visiting nudist beaches resorts and retreats and the hottest xmas ever before my wife finally shed her last bit of textile , that was 10 yrs ago and she now wonders what her problem was !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> I have been comfy within myself for ever -- as a two yr old i would remove my spedos as soon as they got wet much to the disgust of out elderly neighbours ,It did take a few years to get my wife to go to a nudist beach but nudity was not on her mind . the first time we told her parents all the usual ?? s came out --group s#x arousal , so that sort of attitude was not helping my wife . it took 5 yrs of visiting nudist beaches resorts and retreats and the hottest xmas ever before my wife finally shed her last bit of textile , that was 10 yrs ago and she now wonders what her problem was !



Thats awesome that you guys have something you enjoy together.. I used to go topless at the beach when i was young single and free and think nothing of it, but now im horrified at the thought of anyone seeing me in anything less than a full piece swimsuit... Can i ask, has either you or your wife had an jealousy issues in that situation? I know that being a nudist naturalist isnt about the sexuality of the body, its about the freedom, but surely there must be a time when someone made you or her go ""phwoar" (obviously more obvious in your case than hers.) I really dont mean to be rude, but it intrigues me.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

[I wouldnt know where to look, 
Its ok to look that is part of our anamal behaviour , but its rude to stare!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

of course, its rude to stare whether the person is dressed or not. lol. I just asked hubby if hed go to a nudist resort, he said that he's never really nude cos he's always got his coat on.... I did suggest that gorillas probably werent allowed..


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Thats awesome that you guys have something you enjoy together.. I used to go topless at the beach when i was young single and free and think nothing of it, but now im horrified at the thought of anyone seeing me in anything less than a full piece swimsuit... Can i ask, has either you or your wife had an jealousy issues in that situation? I know that being a nudist naturalist isnt about the sexuality of the body, its about the freedom, but surely there must be a time when someone made you or her go ""phwoar" (obviously more obvious in your case than hers.) I really dont mean to be rude, but it intrigues me.


 years ago at a resort I was in the pool with our son and noticed my wife looking through me to something /one else I caught her eye and she gestured me to look - OMG he was at least 12 x 3 huge !!!! we dont have any jaelousy issues, we are very happy with each other and she can point out what she knows i like in women and vice versa . It may sound corny but there is no one i would travel with and visit the great nudist and "textile " venues with that my wife .

sounds like he looks like me A great silverback


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I have often thought that when reading your comments actually... Neither of you take life to seriously and have fun! I like it...


Hahaha my wife wants to know when I'm going to grow up. I've never taken anything too seriously. Your hubby must be a good bloke


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyway dim sim outsides are neither pasta or pastry they are made from a batter.

How can anyone think that women don't have ufo's, they must be bad in the sack.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

What the hell is a UFO? :?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

Unfriendly female orating


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Hahaha my wife wants to know when I'm going to grow up. I've never taken anything too seriously. Your hubby must be a good bloke



Ha ha ha. Some days I wish he'd grow up too, but even when I get the poos with him, he'll do something silly and make me laugh and then its all good again. Its impossible to stay angry with a child! lol. When people first meet him, his reputation has usually preceded him and people just sit there waiting for him to do something silly... One of our friends kids was shocked when she gave him a chocolate and he shoved the whole thing in his mouth, wrapper and all... For weeks now she's been telling everyone that her uncle eats paper and flys. (i must have missed that bit... it was a big night/day.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Geez......I'd hate to ask whats a spring roll got on it then? My god.... what about a chiko roll?? :shock:

At least we are all sure whats a crabstick :lol: (imagine the size of the crab!)


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

Spring rolls outer is also a batter.

Yeah crab sticks grow on sea tree's


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder why they dont sell shark stumps or lobster logs then?

I know how they harvest crabsdicks.... simple.....

They send down 4 skindivers to get them :shock: :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2012)

having been to a crabstick "growing "area I will Never eat one !!!!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Its impossible to stay angry with a child! lol.



Frightening you say that, I hear that same line alot :lol:



CrystalMoon said:


> Dohhhh noooooo U= unique, F= Female, 0= 0oooooo in a good way


 Oh thanks, I missed that. The conversation is going waaay too fast for me


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Frightening you say that, I hear that same line alot :lol:




Hahahahaahaha, your missus must be a very patient woman also then :lol: We often say how we cant ever imagine being "old" people...


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> PMSL!!! I will edit now... havent had enough caffeine and cant think yet, let alone type!



Don't take it personallly. Ppl commenting on others' spelling makes a thread very entertaining to read.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh not at all Kathy, i would have done the smae thing!!! Lol, life's short and laughter's the best medicine IMO.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Oh not at all Kathy, i would have done the smae thing!!! Lol, life's short and laughter's the best medicine IMO.



You made the smae mistake though, even after lleps gnikcehc!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm always smaeing, it's quite hypnotic.



CaptainRatbag said:


> I wonder why they dont sell shark stumps or lobster logs then?
> 
> I know how they harvest crabsdicks.... simple.....
> 
> They send down 4 skindivers to get them :shock: :lol:



We could harvest pencil urchins and save money on pencils?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Hay.... thats write!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

slim6y said:


> You made the smae mistake though, even after lleps gnikcehc!



Aaaaaarrrggghhh FML, i tried so hard but atm I am operating on 1 hours sleep out of 48, so i can get everything ready to move. I sincerely apologise Slim6y 



Darlyn said:


> I'm always smaeing, it's quite hypnotic.


You and i think so much the smae way Darlyn...  you know smae old smae old!!!

I do have a feeling and I think Slim6y has just hurt it! lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2012)

It was the fact you were so sincere that I accept your apology. But if you do it again, you can say good my to your MFO (mythical).


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2012)

slim6y said:


> It was the fact you were so sincere that I accept your apology. But if you do it again, you can say good my to your MFO (mythical).



pmsl.. I shall do my very best never to let it happen again Slim6y. please remember though, i only have one feeling and it has already been hurt, so there is no telling what i might do to myself 

Bahahaha, pretty sure you've done it on purpose but "Good my"?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> pmsl.. I shall do my very best never to let it happen again Slim6y. please remember though, i only have one feeling and it has already been hurt, so there is no telling what i might do to myself
> 
> Bahahaha, pretty sure you've done it on purpose but "Good my"?



Ummm.. yeah... Good my.... Because good ny sounded stoopid!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't worry slim6y, APS'ers can't be stopped, we'll always find _something _to argue about!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 20, 2012)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Don't worry slim6y, APS'ers can't be stopped, we'll always find _something _to argue about!




That's not true.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 20, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> That's not true.



Is too


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol, I love this site


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

this thread should become a sticky! that is if it doesn't get deleted first


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> this thread should become a sticky! that is if it doesn't get deleted first



It won't get deleted - but I don't think it will be a sticky stick stick thread either.... Especially when I pull this out of the hat...

So far we know this:

Glasses go the right way up and females lie about bodily functions... 

But sport fans... Please tell me you find basketball the most frustrating boring sport to watch tick by.... And they're just starting... then whammo... they're stopping having a cuppa tea on the side line and then a guy strolls up throws a ball in a basket... sometimes twice... then the ball goes out the ref blows the whistle and the game stops again... 

Then to top it off - they have a time out... 

Then... I got so bored waiting for a 12 minute NBA quarter to finish (12 minutes took approximately 35 minutes) so I switched over to watch a game of football... Yes... Soccer... That is the one where you use your foot far more than your hands, so I call it football....

Anyway... Football... Surprisingly all I could watch was some South American league of some description... But, you'd think being the soccer capital of the world, South Americans would be good at it - right?

Well... This guy slightly (and when I say slightly, I mean, it was extremely slightly) pushed another fellow (behind him - and accidentally too) and the guy behind him went flying (in the replay you could actually see him launch himself off the ground in such a theatrical manner that it could not be deemed possible for the angle that he was pushed for the way he flew). Anyway... The guy who accidentally pushed him got a red card.... WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ABOUT??

I have never seen two more disgraceful sports in my entire life!

(ps the LA Lakers suck now)


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

how about we argue about weither or not diamond pythons are a type of carpet python? i think they are but i have heard many people refer themselves to a seperate species. or weither or not the oenpelli python/ scrub python are incorectly classified as morelia? i think they are.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> how about we argue about weither or not diamond pythons are a type of carpet python? i think they are but i have heard many people refer themselves to a seperate species. or weither or not the oenpelli python/ scrub python are incorectly classified as morelia? i think they are.



That's stupid... why would we argue about snakes?

Anyway - a Darwin is just a coastal (just north coastal)... A jungle is a coastal (considering the 'jungle' doesn't exactly go inland very far.... I'm saying it's coastal)... Actually... They're all just coastals... And some arrogant nomenclaturist (if there's such a thing) thought they'd go hard out and name things differently so to give everyone a turn!


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

slim6y said:


> That's stupid... why would we argue about snakes?
> 
> Anyway - a Darwin is just a coastal (just north coastal)... A jungle is a coastal (considering the 'jungle' doesn't exactly go inland very far.... I'm saying it's coastal)... Actually... They're all just coastals... And some arrogant nomenclaturist (if there's such a thing) thought they'd go hard out and name things differently so to give everyone a turn!



nooo... a jungle is a subspecies of carpet python, a coastal is a different subspecies and a darwin is again a different subspecies. this is true because of the different traits present in each subspecies. e.g. color, size. their all carpet python but can be further classified... any way this is a reptile forum and half the time all we ever argue about is something to do with snakes or other reptiles... the other half is religion, gay mariage, the correct way to store cups or UFO's.

any ways i'm sure some of the more hardcore herpetologist/biologists would be very interested in arguing about the classification of different snakes... maybe


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> nooo... a jungle is a subspecies of carpet python, a coastal is a different subspecies and a darwin is again a different subspecies. this is true because of the different traits present in each subspecies. e.g. color, size. their all carpet python but can be further classified... any way this is a reptile forum and half the time all we ever argue about is something to do with snakes or other reptiles... the other half is religion, gay mariage, the correct way to store cups or UFO's.
> 
> any ways i'm sure some of the more hardcore herpetologist/biologists would be very interested in arguing about the classification of different snakes... maybe



But humans have different sizes and different colours and there's only ONE species... Dogs (domestic) are the same - so NO, I am right - coastals, jungles, darwins, md, etc etc are all the same snake, the same way you're the same species as a person from China.... Game... Set... and Match (I don't particularly like tennis either).


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

slim6y said:


> But humans have different sizes and different colours and there's only ONE species... Dogs (domestic) are the same - so NO, I am right - coastals, jungles, darwins, md, etc etc are all the same snake, the same way you're the same species as a person from China.... Game... Set... and Match (I don't particularly like tennis either).


 
i actually beleive that different races of human are different sub-species of humans, so i am a diffent sub-species of human to an aborigenal or a chinese. and i also beleive that the only reason people disagree with me as they like to beleive that we're all one big happy family.

and the only reason domestic dogs don't have different species is because they've been bred together so many times that it's formed one big jumble. in the wild there are different subspecies of wolf (dog) e.g. canadian and european. pet snakes have (at the moment) been able to reserve their wild form as it shown that cross-breeding is (or at least used to be) frowned apon.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

orangesnake101;2180012[B said:


> ]i actually beleive that different races of human are different sub-species of humans,[/B] so i am a diffent sub-species of human to an aborigenal or a chinese. and i also beleive that the only reason people disagree with me as they like to beleive that we're all one big happy family. This has been proven time and time again to be incorrect - See Dr Alice Roberts' The Human Journey for proof.
> 
> and the only reason domestic dogs don't have different species is because they've been bred together so many times that it's formed one big jumble. in the wild there are different subspecies of wolf (dog) e.g. canadian and european. pet snakes have (at the moment) been able to reserve their wild form as it shown that cross-breeding is (or at least used to be) frowned apon.



There isn't an argument here - firstly because it's a point of view for many sub-species of snakes... There may be genetic differences, but they're minute and could just be the expression of alleles anyway. Personally, coastals are the same snake as jungles - just different colours and sizes...


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

slim6y said:


> There isn't an argument here - firstly because it's a point of view for many sub-species of snakes... There may be genetic differences, but they're minute and could just be the expression of alleles anyway. Personally, coastals are the same snake as jungles - just different colours and sizes...



yes they're the same species but there IS enough variation in different the diffent localities to further classify the species into subspecies. it is also proven that this vaiation is not just a random varietion in each differnt snake. you see that there are a vaietion in the color and size of the snake and this is what deems it appropriete to further classify the species

if you go by your argument who's to say that the carpet python and green tree pythons are a different species but rather just the same snake with a different color and size. or a spotted and a stimsons. if your going to classify a animal you may as well do it properly

p.s. i shall have to watch this Dr Alice Roberts' The Human Journey and see if it causes me to change my mind....


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

Im mostly playing the devil's advocate - because without a strong 'one sided' argument there is no argument...


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Im mostly playing the devil's advocate - because without a strong 'one sided' argument there is no argument...



i'm going to be perfectly honest and say that i've never heard of that saying before so i'm not sure what you mean......


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> i'm going to be perfectly honest and say that i've never heard of that saying before so i'm not sure what you mean......



Google is your friend... You'll soon know


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 21, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Google is your friend... You'll soon know



aaaaaah i see. i googledemed it


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Holdens are way better than fords..... 
found on rubbish dump
fix or replace daily
for only retarded drivers
for old retired drivers
F___ 'd on race day

Hehehehehehehehe Valiants were even better than fords


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Holdens are way better than fords.....
> found on rubbish dump
> fix or replace daily
> for only retarded drivers
> ...



oh NOW you've started it!

HOLDEN = Hairy Old Lady Driving Esomething Nsomething... (can't remember )


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

I know hehehehehe 
I am just digging out my body armour and fire proof suit..... leather jacket and crash helmit (with hans device) for in the morning when people start reading it.... should be a good subject to argue about..... grab some popcorn and sit back and watch :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 22, 2012)

Nup... CaptainRatbag... you're right... nothing to argue about there at all...


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 22, 2012)

FORD are First On Race Day.

Superglue is barely holdin' the holden together.

But I go for Mitsubishi. They keep on going - well my car does, anyway


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Bugga... thought that would have started a poo fight 8)

Yea, I cant wait til next year, see what Nissan can pull out of the hat :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

A chemical which is toxic is a poison.

Some snakes inject their prey with a mixture of poisons called venom to kill or disable them.

*Sdaji quietly takes a step back*


----------



## slim6y (Apr 23, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> A chemical which is toxic is a poison.
> 
> Some snakes inject their prey with a mixture of poisons called venom to kill or disable them.
> 
> *Sdaji quietly takes a step back*



Step back you may... but I think (judging by other threads) you're better off arguing about fishing...


----------



## Tristan (Apr 23, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> A chemical which is toxic is a poison.
> 
> Some snakes inject their prey with a mixture of poisons called venom to kill or disable them.
> 
> *Sdaji quietly takes a step back*



i see it as, Poisons and venom's are both toxins. toxins are made of chemicals. the chemical composition determines the type of toxin and thus determines the delivery system needed be it injection (venom's) or ingestion\absorption (poisons)


----------



## slim6y (Apr 23, 2012)

But Tristan - some venoms are not poisonous depending on delivery method (providing you didn't have a cut in your mouth (or any internal cuts) you could swallow taipan venom without harm).... But, I think all poisons are poisonous regardless of delivery method...

I'm pretty sure ingestion, absorption, injection of most poisons will result in the same outcome...


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

slim6y said:


> But Tristan - some venoms are not poisonous depending on delivery method (providing you didn't have a cut in your mouth (or any internal cuts) you could swallow taipan venom without harm).... But, I think all poisons are poisonous regardless of delivery method...
> 
> I'm pretty sure ingestion, absorption, injection of most poisons will result in the same outcome...



Well, that was a nice little collection of examples of things which didn't make sense! :lol:

If venom wasn't poisonous, it couldn't hurt you, even if injected.

Plenty of poisons hurt you if injected but not if you drink them. Heck, a lot of the stuff we regularly eat and think of as normal food will be poisonous if we inject it.

Just about all poisons have varying effect depending on method of delivery. The four main methods are skin absorption, inhalation, injection and ingestion, but then there are ones which might be fine on your skin but destroy your eyes. You can drink kerosene if you want to, it won't hurt you, it just passes straight through, but if you inhale or inject it you're in trouble. You could spend all day listing poisons and their varying effects depending on type of exposure.

Some snake venoms don't need to be injected to hurt you. Some are even designed to be given to you through inhalation or skin/eye exposure. Actually, all of the ones which will mess you up if you inject them will really mess you up if you inhale them.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 23, 2012)

I walked right into that one - didn't I?


----------



## Tristan (Apr 23, 2012)

you are correct slim, sorry i should have been more specific in that i believe the chemical composition determines the type of toxin and that is then categorized into poison or venom and that the delivery method in a lesser sense plays a part in the classification but as you said the delivery method is not specific to the affects caused

Sadji makes a good point to, and i think its worth noting that toxins that most dangerous when injected will generaly be just as dangerous if inhaled or absorbed etc if the toxin is inhailed your lungs will transport it straight into your blood along wiht your oxcygen woooo and if absorbed it will again enter the blood stream via the capillaries, i think ultimatly we need to do something about our blood being the main problem  well that and the lymphatic system


----------



## Madaz (Apr 23, 2012)

I know a bloke who had a brown strike at his foot. Luckily it hit the rubber strap on his thong. 2 or 3 hrs later off to hospital.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 23, 2012)

A speaker at our herp meeting says venom isn't poison. It is pure protein. Drink it, it won't hurt you.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate coming home from the shops after buying 'stuff' like I just got home with a tv arial cord, some blank dvd's, a memory stick.... and you end up with a huge bag of 'wasted' packaging. You need an angle grinder or jack hammer to get into the packaging, then it goes in the bin!

Dang, us humans are wastefull! Bring back the printed cardboard box I reckon..... sick of chucking out so much good quality plastic!



mysnakesau said:


> A speaker at our herp meeting says venom isn't poison. It is pure protein. Drink it, it won't hurt you.




Should make him drink some and prove it


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> A speaker at our herp meeting says venom isn't poison. It is pure protein. Drink it, it won't hurt you.



You can drink plenty of poisons without being harmed. It's only snake people with this bizarre myth that something isn't poisonous if you can ingest it without harm. Look up the meaning of poison, it has nothing to do with exclusive oral exposure.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 23, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Should make him drink some and prove it



even though i would know that it's harmless i wouldn't be able to drink it. i would be too worried that i would have a stomach ulcer or something and all that worry would give me a stomach ulcer. resulting in one dead orangesnake :shock:

Ok so I googled it and it stated that the real difference is how the venom/poison is delivered. Venom is a dangerous substance that harms living organisms and is produced by an organism and is delivered by a "specialized apparatus", like fangs or a stinger, directly into the blood stream.

Poison produced by animals are produced in or on the poisonous organism and are only delivered through touch or eating *but not through a specialized apparatus*

Google is your friend. 

Also kinda disappointed how the ford vs. Holden thing went  was really expecting some fireworks on that one...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea, me too... especially sinse the V8's were racing too? Like the advertising says tho.... V8 supercars... the greatest SHOW on wheels.... show being the word. It is fords season to shine this year. All of the holdens winning (as usual) all the time, meant some ford fans would get disheartened. So holden gave ford a decent driver (davidson) and the fords got a new engine... so they can win for a while 

The V8's have lost the plot? They arent the car you and I can buy! They are a race chassis with ford or holden panels.... same chassis, same brakes same ecu, just look a little different and different engines.... both hobbled to 7500 rpm..... big deal.... luck is the major winning factor. They should be racing the factory commodore or falcon floorpan and structure (with cage and strengthening) and suspension geometry, so if holdens keep winning or fords keep winning you know it is the actual car (base) that you can buy off the showroom floor. As it is now, there is no difference in the cars at all, when nissan starts next year, it will be the same chassis and brakes too, just a nissan engine.

I also hate how the motogp and formula yawn... I mean one....AMA, brit superbikes.... all limited fuel? Racing with limited fuel?? Limited (one brand) tyres.... (that wear out quick... F1) What happened ro real racing? Make your motor rev til she blows? go as fast as you can.... racing should be on track! not in the strategy room or pit lane!

I reckon give the drivers/riders the best machinery, the best tyres, as much fuel as they need to race the race at 100%. Choice of tyres (company & compounds) What if the V8's want to use soft fronts and hard rears to go faster? No, not allowed. Same for F1, not allowed. And carrying 170L of fuel in an F1 car coz 'refuelling is dangerous'  Let them have aero they want, blown diffusers, bigger moveable wings they can use where they want, anytime. Bring on the danger.... lets see them go as fast as mechanically possible! 

Lets see some real racing


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 23, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK! Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!Fords ROCK!
> 
> oh and also Fords ROCK!



WOW what a mouthfull... but i tend to agree with your point! :lol:


----------



## Tristan (Apr 24, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> even though i would know that it's harmless i wouldn't be able to drink it. i would be too worried that i would have a stomach ulcer or something and all that worry would give me a stomach ulcer. resulting in one dead orangesnake :shock:
> 
> Ok so I googled it and it stated that the real difference is how the venom/poison is delivered. Venom is a dangerous substance that harms living organisms and is produced by an organism and is delivered by a "specialized apparatus", like fangs or a stinger, directly into the blood stream.
> 
> ...



Ya like i said a page ago 



Tristan said:


> i see it as, Poisons and venom's are both toxins. toxins are made of chemicals. the chemical composition determines the type of toxin and thus determines the delivery system needed be it injection (venom's) or ingestion\absorption (poisons)




 ahaha thanks


----------



## Snowman (Apr 24, 2012)

What do you think about people who put phot's of themselves in their Avatar. It's been my experience that these people are etheir weird, self obsessed or seeking attention. What is your opinion? Freaks or not freaks?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 24, 2012)

Snowman said:


> What do you think about people who put phot's of themselves in their Avatar. It's been my experience that these people are etheir weird, self obsessed or seeking attention. What is your opinion? Freaks or not freaks?


I feel they may have oodles of self confidence and be proud of what they look like  Orrrr perhaps they want to give more of a personal touch to their profile etc thats why I did it when I first joined. Then I figured I would just have it on my profile page so people could see who they were typing to lol I dont see anything negative about it


----------



## slim6y (Apr 24, 2012)

I look like a crocodile....


----------



## Erebos (Apr 24, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I look like a crocodile....



Yes you do 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snowman (Apr 24, 2012)

You wouldn't see anything wrong with it if your are doing it CM. Ive also noticed the more serious herp people who are worth taking advise from don't use photo's of themselves....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 24, 2012)

Snowman said:


> You wouldn't see anything wrong with it if your are doing it CM. Ive also noticed the more serious herp people who are worth taking advise from don't use photo's of themselves....


Ohhh I forgot to mention that I am not totally weird, or self absorbed or attention seeking :lol: I dunno I took it as a gesture of goodwill to be honest, nowwww to be completely paranoid what if these self photos arent them????? what if they are just random people's lol


----------



## Snowman (Apr 24, 2012)

But they are all so ugly if they were going to use a fake they would use someone good looking


----------



## slim6y (Apr 24, 2012)

Snowman said:


> But they are all so ugly if they were going to use a fake they would use someone good looking



You have big bazookas....


----------



## Snowman (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I like to show my guns....


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 25, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> WOW what a mouthfull... but i tend to agree with your point! :lol:



Mate, you spelt suck wrong.... its S...U....C....K..... not R....O....C....K tehehehehehehe


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 25, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Mate, you spelt suck wrong.... its S...U....C....K..... not R....O....C....K tehehehehehehe



hey I was just directly quoting what your post said without interfering with your post in any way shape or form... no editing was done... none I tell you!


----------

